# ldawntaylor - bits and pieces



## ldawntaylor (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,

First - kstaven every time I see that purple cow I have to wonder are you familar with that poem?  I don't remember what it is called but I think part of it goes like this:  "I have never seen a purple cow.  But I can tell you anyhow I would rather see than be one."  I seem to remember there is more to it than that.  But my question is do you know the story behind that poem?

In some ways that poem and story behind it tell at least part about who I am and what I like to do when I have time.  Family history aka genealogy is one of those hobbies.  I need to get my details straight before I go on with that....

Today had an early start.  I woke up about 4:30 am.  At least 3 hours before my usual time.  I enjoy the early mornings just not enough to make myself get up that early. I had the windows open enjoying that 60 degree weather and got to enjoy the birds.  Night birds like chuckwills widow (nighthawk family) were settling down for the night and making their "poor will" calls.  Bobwhite quails were starting theirs and so were the song birds.  I was listening to the hummingbirds chirps and wings as they come to the feeder.

I also heard the dogs barking when the coyotes came through.  There are some that come by morning and evening when the creek isn't too high.  They come through between my place and my parents place.  Sometimes if I notice in time I can catch a glimpse of coyotes or deer as they come to drink.  Sometimes I see an opossom or a racoon. 

I might see a heron flying to the neighbors pond or geese flying.  We have geese year round.  The geese that come for the winter go back north in the spring.  But more come in from the south and are here until fall.

What does all this have to do with my home and herd?  Why these are all things I observe during chore time or when I am out working in the garden.

For now I need to close so I can take care of some of those chores.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 6, 2015)

Back again,

A few minutes ago I got a potent reminder of something I do not like about the Ouachita National Forest.  The area borders on part of the property where I live.

I do not like the snakes!  Three types of rattlesnake, cotton mouth, and coral snake are all poisonous and live in this area.  There is also a hog nose snake aka puff adder.  That one gives me a start every time because at first glance I think it is one of the rattlers.  It is not actually poisonous though.

I got brave enough to go back and take a picture.  I also forgot to mention the copper head snake.  It sometimes breeds with a water moccasin (cotton mouth).  That hybrid likes water the way a cotton mouth does but is more agressive like the copper head.  It is poisonous like both parents.

There are others that are beneficial.  But I still do not like seeing them.  There are certainly some memories relating to them though.

I have dewormed my chickens aand checkeed for eggs.  So now I need to finish chores.  I just needed to calm down a bit from seeing that puff adder.  At least I hope that is what it was.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 6, 2015)

When I was a kid my brother and I would catch hog nose snakes and keep them for a couple hours so we could scare our friend with them.  I hadn't seen one for years until just a few years ago when I walked into my dining room and one was slithering towards me!  Momentary panic before I got a close look at him and figured out what he was.  Still not sure how he got into the house, but he went along his way and I've not seen him again.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2015)

Last year I lost several of my goats so I only have one experienced doe in my herd.  I have five first fresheners.  During that spring my mom and I were talking.  I don't remember how the subject came up but I told my mom that even on a day when a goat needs buried I would rather be "farming" than working at my paying job.  The paying job was actually going through a peaceful time. 

The how-to books try not to focus on the challenges of this kind of life.  The illnesses and injuries, the losses and the culling that has to happen.  The hard choices that must be made sometimes.  They also don't mention the mundane.  Someone else posted about taking care of the animals even when you do not feel like it or don't feel well.  That is also something that isn't in those books very much.

One of the biggest challenges to me is going to take care of the animals after a long day at work.  Then waking up in time to take care of them before work.  Some have families to help with chores.  My parents would help if I really needed them to but mostly the chores are my responsibility.  Even when I am ill enough to call-in at work my animals still need fed and milked.  Their cleaning still needs to be done.

One thing that I don't think gets mentioned at all is that when you take on the care of an animal, or several, you have to take the risk of getting hurt yourself.  I cannot count the stepped on toes, scrapes, and bruises.  I also have a scar by my eye where I got caught by a goat horn.  That scar is less than a fingers' width from my eye socket and there is a dent under the scar.

The full-grown ones are big enough I cannot make them do anything.  Their trust in me and their wanting to cooperate is vital to my being able to do what I need to do.  I have to work to keep the goats trust.  But it is well worth it.  Besides remaining calm in spite of their actions is good practice for keeping calm in trying situations at work.

Well enough to wade through for now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 7, 2015)

ldawntaylor said:


> Today had an early start. I woke up about 4:30 am. At least 3 hours before my usual time. I enjoy the early mornings just not enough to make myself get up that early. I had the windows open enjoying that 60 degree weather and got to enjoy the birds. Night birds like chuckwills widow (nighthawk family) were settling down for the night and making their "poor will" calls. Bobwhite quails were starting theirs and so were the song birds. I was listening to the hummingbirds chirps and wings as they come to the feeder.
> 
> I also heard the dogs barking when the coyotes came through. There are some that come by morning and evening when the creek isn't too high. They come through between my place and my parents place. Sometimes if I notice in time I can catch a glimpse of coyotes or deer as they come to drink. Sometimes I see an opossom or a racoon.
> 
> ...



Beautifully written.

These are some of the joys we experience if we are quiet and allow ourselves to embrace the moment. I also love when it is just me and I go out alone EARLY in the morning... the beauty and the peace. Of course that is after all the LGD's realize it is just me and the barking stops.  But after that... yeah just wonderful.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 8, 2015)

ldawntaylor said:


> Back again,
> 
> A few minutes ago I got a potent reminder of something I do not like about the Ouachita National Forest.  The area borders on part of the property where I live.
> 
> ...


That one looks like a copper head 
So if it is a puff adder he is doing a very good imitation


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> That one looks like a copper head
> So if it is a puff adder he is doing a very good imitation



x2!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 8, 2015)

You were right, and this tells me how close my dog came to being hurt.  She was less than 6 inches from that snake when I saw it.  I suppose it is just as well I went back for that picture.

I remember my dad being bit by one of those when I was about 5 years old.  I guess there are times when their venom is not as strong or something.  My family was working at a church summer camp one year.  And some of the kids had found a snake and put it in a trash can because that had a lid.  Unfortunately they did not empty the trash can first and my dad did not want to just turn the can over to release the snake.  And he got bit when he picked it up to move it.

At least he always said it was a copperhead.  Dad was really good at just picking and choosing his details when he was telling a story.  I guess that is why he was a storyteller and not an oral historian.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 10, 2015)

Here again.  My supervisor mentioned eating at the "Purple Cow".  I don't know many of them there are, but I remembered the first post in this thread.

Burgess family tradition is that the poem was written by Thornton Burgess.  One rainy afternoon he composed that poem to entertain his daughter.  It is also said he lamented that the poem was remembered while most of his sermons and other writings were forgotten.

Family history is one thing that fascinates me.  Perhaps that same interest that lead me to the tidbit above is also why it could be said that farming at least on a small scale is in the blood.  My great-grandfather owned a dairy not too far from here.  I often wonder what he would think of the fact that I prefer goats to cows....

For now I need to call it a night.  Chores before and after a full day at work makes for a very long day tomorrow.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 13, 2015)

Here again,

I sold the doeling yesterday.  The lady that bought her is planning to have her bred later.  She wants the kids and milk.  Anyway, my herd is down to nine.

On another subject ... I was remembering Laverne and Shirley.  They are the very first goats I encountered.

Remember that church camp I mentioned before?  Laverne and Shirley were at that church camp as well.  I don't remember much about them.  No idea of colors, or size, breed or even gender.  What I do remember is that they were experts at escaping their enclosure.  Frequently my mother, the nature director, would be paged about them escaping.  Often I would  tag along on the trek to find the goats.

I remember one afternoon in particular.  Mom got the page over the intercom and the chase was on.  I can still picture Mom walking ahead of me with that racoon hanging onto her shoulder.  It was one of those sunny days with a bit of clouds.  It started raining while the sun was still shining.  I guess that is why I remember that afternoon.  I had never seen rain and sunshine in the same moment before.

Those goats and that racoon were just a few of the residents of the nature center that summer.

There is some homemade strawberry icecream calling my name.  More later.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2015)

Did you ever hear if it is raining when the sun was shining the "devil was beating his wife" ?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi,  I can't say I've heard that one



OneFineAcre said:


> Did you ever hear if it is raining when the sun was shining the "devil was beating his wife" ?


.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 15, 2015)

Here again,

This buck is Pilgram II, he is named for his sire before him.  He is a purebred Toggenberg.  I still wish his sire was around though.  Although he is settling down nicely.

Thanks to housing and fencing issues my buck runs with the does.  The bigger issue is that I don't trust either of my dogs with the goats.  I guess both were introduced to goats too late in life.  Things will change someday though....

This winter I had one of those "wish I had my camera" moments.  Pilgram II was laying down when one of the young kids approached.  They started butting heads and Pilgram never even got to his feet.

He does have scurs that I have to keep an eye on.  I don't want them growing in the wrong direction.  So far no problems.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 1, 2015)

So tired tonight, and a lot still to do.

It has been a rather tought two weeks.  Well, almost two and a half weeks now.  Father's Day I had a memorial service to attend.  The founding pastor at my church passed away so it ended up being a big event at church and in the community. 

You know it is a difficult day at work when it is a relief to take time for grieving friends.  Co-workers calling in was just part of the challenge.  We also had our "annual picnic" and that has some difficult moments.  As well as a lot of prep work for the kitchen and extra people trying to work in an already small space.  More deep cleaning than usual too.  The picnic was yesterday so maybe things will go back to normal now.

During this time my buck broke off one of his scurs.  (The young buck squalling draws some attention but the big buck fussing creates panic.)  It was dark so I couldn't see what the problem was at first.  It was the next morning before he let me treat his head.  In the process he got himself stuck and came really close to breaking both back legs in his panic to get loose.  Somehow he got out of that with just bruises and some sore muscles.  He still walks a bit slowly but he has been putting full weight on both legs after the first few moments.

Thanks to Pilgram II's panic and fussing the does did not want to co-operate with being milked.  In fact one of the does stepped on a chicken and knocked the poor bird head over heals.  She rolled at least twice, and not from side to side either.

Boy, was I missing his sire that night.  Pilgram would just tremble when he was scared, but I could do whatever I needed to in treatment.  His son, my current buck, is much more challenging.  Btw, Pilgram was a registred purebred so the spelling was assigned to him by the ADGA.

With all that has been going on I've been trying to focus on things like the fresh blackberries that are ripening now.  Or the hibiscus being tall enough for the blooms to be seen from my chair in the living room.  Things like homemade icecream and watching the fireflies.  That scent on the air when it is raining and the wind is blowing my direction. 

I have spent several hours weeding flower beds, herb beds and that jungle I call a garden.  It does feel good to be able to work in the garden this year.  Last year I was still healing from a bad burn on my legs and even walking was painful. 

Well, laundry is ready to move to the dryer and my icecream is almost ready so I'll close for now.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Sep 12, 2015)

Here it is about 2 months since my last posting. 

The weather is cooling down some but the days are just as busy.  A few of the trees have leaves that are changing color and falling.  I know it feels a bit early but those trees are always the ones I notice first.  I like when the weather cools down enough that I don't need the a/c, especially when I don't need the heater either.

I made substantial progress in my garden.  Since it was such a non-productive year in the garden I decided to make some changes.  I'm sure you know how it goes.  I decided after things were set up that I didn't quite like the way my garden was set up.  For example...I have a spot in the garden where I put weeds and things like that unil I am ready to add to the compost pile.  I had put that pile by the gate.  I was thinking convenience of getting the weeds out.  Well, now that place is at the back of my garden.  That weed pile being the first thing I see gives the whole garden an unkept look.

I use boxes that are 4 foot by 4 foot and various depths.  I have "pathways" between the boxes.  I have put down cardboard and mulch on them.  Now, If I can keep that up weeds won't be as big of a problem next summer.  It is hard to control weeds without using chemicals.  Ironic in a way because I have no such problem using worry-free (Sevin dust product) to kill the ants that invade my garden and my closets.  Maybe I just like the process of pulling weeds.

For now I need to get breakfast so I can get to work.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 28, 2015)

Another six weeks or so has passed.

With this last storm most of the tall trees have lost their leaves.  The shorter trees still have some color.  I was glad to see the sun after 5 days of clouds a mist/rain.  I kept reminding myself to be glad the storm was so gentle that the rain soaked in instead of just running off.

It is nice to not need the a/c or the heater.  I do need to watch for hard frosts though.

One thing I do not like about this time of year is the required flu shot.

I don't spend as much time outside but I am just as busy.  The last few days I have been cleaning.  A major undertaking because of all the stuff I need to sort through.  Plus, I have a bad habit of just putting things down if I think I will need again soon.  Only "soon" doesn't arrive as expected and the stuff just piles up....  I'm sure I'm not the only one with that habit....  The cleaning is only partially done.  But will be finished on my next day off.

I've got my yarn projects going again.  I guess that is part of the challenge in cleaning.  I have far too many projects that are in progress.  At least I've only bought 3 or 4 skeins of yarn and I've finshed of 8 or 9 skeins.  Now, if I can just make the same kind of progress with my other types of projects.

For now I need to get back to sorting those papers.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2015)

Lol I am making my list of indoor winter projects.
Not doing any outdoor farm projects this year... hopefully.

How is your little Tog?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 28, 2015)

She's doing well.  That injury of hers healed quite well.  She looked like she had a target on her side for awhile though.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, for once it isn't six weeks or a couple of months later.

But, this is a rather exciting day. 

It was a rough start finding one of my young does died last night.  I had treated recently for parasites.  The edema under her jaw was going down.  But there was still a hard knot about where roots of one of her teeth was.  This morning she was  gone with foam on her mouth.  I have cared for several ill goats in their final hours and never noticed foam like that.

But after that start things have certainly gotten exciting.  My neighbor, aka my parents, are getting electricity put in for their new location.  And the electric company is here working now.  Maybe this means fewer hunters tresspassing.  Or maybe they will just be less obvious.

I've talked to my step-dad and he is on board with putting a bit of fence up for chickens.  I think it is better for all if they have their own space.

Another change is that it looks like I may be getting a donkey.  It seems to have been dumped off and has made my step-uncle's property its home base.  It is friendly but I have not actually seen it for myself.  At this point I have no idea if it is a jack or a jenny.  Any my dad isn't too likely to notice.  It has survived on its own for almost two weeks.  Maybe this will be the guardian that wonders with my herd.  Not that they can wander very far.

Since the electric people are here with their big trucks I cannot try setting bread to rise yet.  Anyone with ideas on how to stop the vibrations through the floor from making my breads flop?  I haven't gotten a decent rise yet.  Biscuits do okay but even the sour dough ones don't need to rise as long.  The only common denominator on the days I try to bake is the vibrations from trucks on the highway, from my fridge or freezer, and from my a/c or heater.  Some of that I can control but not all.

I can still set my bananas to drying.  I always buy more than I need so I dehydrate the rest.  This way I always have a healthy snack on hand.

I can also still start my saurkraut (sp?) process.  I'm only trying a little but I hope it will work.

For now I need to get busy cleaning goat shelters and such.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Nov 13, 2015)

Back again,

Only a little over a week later.  The donkey hasn't shown up again so...some other time...maybe....

The chicken pen is in place about 15 feet by 20 feet, maybe a bit larger.  The chickens I have should be fine out there.  I am adding chicken wire or something similar in a few days.





This picture is from the shorter side.  I'm afraid this is very much a decide as I go project.  I only have  a minimal idea of what I want.  So the end result may prove quite interesting.  In the background you can see my goats and their shed in the "night pen".  The pasture is divided into two completely fenced areas.  Three if you include where the dogs are right now.

Below is a before picture of my garden area.  In some ways I cannot believe I've accomplished as much as I have this summer - by hand too.






And here it is now.  Still some work to do but so much better.





A lot closer to what I want, but still several hours work before spring.

Here it is mid-Nov. and I have my windows open.  This morning was about 30 degrees F and now here it was into the 70's.


Must close for the moment.

Lisa


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry about losing the doe  

Your garden looks really nice!  I want to do some planting boxes like that.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank-you. 

Those garden boxes were really easy and have held up well.  I bought the boards in town and had them use their saw to cut them to 4 feet in length.  Each box requires 4 - 4 foot boards and 8 nails/screws.  I ended up using a drill to start the holes.  I just wasn't strong enough to start the screws and hammering nails was taking all day. 

If you buy the lumber it is a good idea to tell the clerk you want the wood for an outdoor garden project.  Of course one can always take the short cut and buy something similar from Atwoods.  At least, they used to have something similar.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow, it is hard to believe it is already February....

It really hasn't felt like winter this time.  Maybe, I've experienced too many northern winters.  We haven't even had snow so far.

While that is nice in terms of caring for the animals it does present other issues.  In the summer various bugs will likely be more numerous.  One aspect I don't care for is that the forest service people are doing a controlled burn or two this week.  Tonight I was watching the smoke roll in like fog.  At least it is far enough away that I don't really see a glow from the flames.  If I were seeing that I would really be concerned.

But, I do have two new arrivals.  Well, they were born on 25 Jan. 2016.



This is the new buckling.  His mother was 1/4 nubian and 1/4 oberhasli and 1/2 Toggenberg.  The rest of his lineage is Toggenberg.


The other baby is a doeling.  Her lineage is mostly Togg with one side including some LaMancha.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 3, 2016)

Cute!! Congratulations on the new arrivals!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Mar 2, 2016)

I know the eyes aren't the right colors.  But here is the new arrival from Feb. 28th.  Her mother, the doe beside her is purebred Tog and is registered as well.  If all goes well, I think this one is a keeper.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 4, 2016)

Pretty kids!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks,  I like all the kids but for looks and friendliness I like the newest arrival best.  I would say the color pattern of the Oberhasli is dominent in the genes.  I would have to consult my records to be sure but if memory serves...there are 4 generations between the Oberhasli sire and this kid.  Too bad the kid is male.  He will have to be sold.  He is a real cutie though.  He was born March 26th.  At this stage he looks just like his mother, grandmother, and great-grandfather did.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 2, 2016)

He does have beautiful color. Love the face stripes. Maybe he could be your new herd sire?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 6, 2016)

Latestarter, I wish he could be grow up to be herd sire.  Unfortunately he is too closely related to the does.  I would really like to get an Oberhasli doe in a year or so.  And raise a buck from that one to be herd sire.  Especially if she was Ober and Nubian mix.  Having Nubian in the lineage seems to make all the animals easier to sell around in this area.

For now though I have to focus on getting some bills cleared up before I can really spend anything more than feed or medicines on the herd.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 6, 2016)

I spent my morning transplanting some pepper and tomato starts.  My strawberries are not doing very well this year.  It has been warmer this winter and spring but there are not any blossoms at all.  Maybe I should have been watering them this winter.  We didn't get much rain compared to the last two years.  But, maybe something else is going on.  My strawberry plants inside are not doing very well either and they did get watered. 

I think I will just put leaf lettuce or chard in my indoor window box.  The chard plants I do have are doing quite well.  I don't like  eating chard but my chicks go crazy over the stuff.  My mom likes it too.  So it is not like any of it would go to waste....I just like to have something growing. 

Well, if I am going to get any of the weeding done I need to get started.

More about my new chicks later....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 6, 2016)

Back again,

I got some weeding done and was pleased to see some blossoms on the strawberry plants.  Just not as many as I've gotten used to I guess.

Now, about those chicks... yes, I've posted on BackYardChickens too...

Here is the first 
.  This one is a bantam but beyond that I really don't know much.  It is one I can pick up easily.  Some of the others are a challenge.  As well as being difficult to get pictures of.

Here is the second .  Again, a bantam but I don't know anything about which breed.  This one is a lot harder to get a hold of, but possible.

Here is another  .  The final bantam.  This one is the least panicky of the lot and easily handled.  As for breed?  It is possibly an Old English Gamebird.  I really don't know at this point though.

Here is one I am sure of, actually three that look a lot alike... .  This one is called a Cherry Egger, at least in some circles. She is a cross that includes Rhode Island Red from what I understand.  She also looks a lot like the second bantam pictured at least in some lights.

Now for a picture of the last one ... again three that look a lot alike...  .  The others were calm enough to get decent pictures without a cover on the case.  Not these.  I tried and one of them jumped out.  So the picture is a little cloudy.  But, still distinctive.  From the pattern and the feathers growing on the legs I am inclined to think these are Barred Cochins. (yes, the "case" has ventelation and any bird is only in there long enough to have a picture or two taken).

I still have my "Tyson escapee"  One of the hens from a Tyson chicken house that was given to me back in May.  I was given 5 but only one has survived. One of the downsides of that type of bird is that they develope a lot of obesity related health issues early in life.  This bird doesn't even try to come outside of my hen house.  She will sometimes walk to the door to greet me but usually she just looks at me like "oh, you again". 

If they are all hens as advertised then I will have as many eggs as I could possibly want by the end of summer.

I hope to get out into the garden again tomorrow.  But for now, I need to take care of the animals and some cleaning inside.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

As I listen to the mourning dove I find myself thinking summer really is on its way.  Yesterday, I was hearing a bobwhite or two.  Both types were quiet through the winter.  Maybe they migrate.... then again, maybe...I just wasn't getting up early enough to hear them.  I was hearing a poor will (chuckwill's widow) last night.  I often enjoy hearing the birds in the nighthawk family.  Whiporwill and Chuckwill's Widow are both in that family.

Today, I need to get my driver's license renewed.  After that, more gardening and working on wiring the chicken coop.  My big hen is quite safe and doesn't even try to get out even if there was an opening that is big enough.  But, the little ones are going to need to be outside soon.  I suspect the chain link won't hold the bantams right now.  The song birds just go right through and my bantams aren't much bigger yet.  I doubt the standard size chicks can fit through the chain link...but I fear they would get stuck if they tried.  Anyway, I have a week or two before the wiring *needs* to be done.

One thing I do need to figure out is how to discourage the 2 year-old buck from scratching his back and side on their coop. 

For now, I better finish breakfast so I can get busy.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes, I post a bit more or write emails and such a bit more often in the summer.  Counter intuitive almost. 

Until one hears the reason.  In the winter I spend quite a bit of time inside and I get a bit bored with the computer.  Or I will pick up a craft project or a book and be immersed for hours.  At which point I don't want to check email and such.  But during the summer I work outside for about an hour and then come inside to cool down or get a drink.  It is easy to turn on the computer and check an email or two before I go back out.  Then that cycle repeats itself for the entire day.  I tend to lean towards the computer simply because I don't want to clean up enough to work on my craft projects.  And I know me well enough to know that I will waste the day reading or working on a puzzle if I start one of those.  I allow myself one day for stuff like that not both days off.

Anyway, I got my strawberry patch, such as it is, weeded.  I actually have a couple of strawberries growing.  And some flowers.  I just hope with the flowering weeds gone maybe the bees and such will go for strawberry pollen/nectar instead of flying further afield.  Since burning my legs so badly a couple of years ago my plants have been badly neglected.  I'm just glad my strawberry plants survived.  My asparagus doesn't seem to have done so.

Now, I have a choice to make.  Try replanting asparagus or plant something else.  I'm leaning towards replanting asparagus but not using the boxes out there.  There are a couple of trees that have grown up enough so my dad isn't going to mow the plants over by mistake now.  If I don't use the boxes I will move them inside my garden and make one or two of my other spots taller.  Then maybe I can plant carrots or parsnips.  I can see some definite advantages to doing that.  Or move boxes and plants inside the garden... so many options.  I kind of like leaving the aspargus plants where they are though.

One thing I really want to do is get some kind of lighting in my garden area.  It seems like even the solar lights would be bright enough to weed the walkways after dark.  I would have to use bug spray to discourage misquitoes.  But, it would allow me a little more time to do what I need. 

I've thought about walkway bricks but I would rather use them around the chicken coop to discourage diggers from getting in.  Fence with blocks over top was a suggestion on backyardchickens.  I like that idea.  The only things I've had get in the chicken coop so far are small birds, mice and one (or was it two?) oppossum.  My hen had already stopped laying for the season so eggs can't be why the creature was there.  Maybe there was some feed out it wanted.

For now, back to the weeding.  For me there is something theraputic about weeding by hand....even if it is more time consuming.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 7, 2016)

Break time again,

About 1 and a half of my 4 foot square boxes to weed.  I have six all together.  If I can get those weeded then I won't have to spend as long on upkeep.  So maybe things won't get as overgrown this year.  It looks better than last year to say the least.

I was reminded of another reason to keep the weeds to a minimum...spiders...this area does have black widow spiders as well as scorpions.  These creatures like the shade of the weeds.  I don't mind having them around I would just prefer not to have them in my garden.

One of my neighbors - about a quarter of a mile away - has a radio going really loud.  When I can hear it from that far away....  Oh well, if one of my new babies is a rooster instead of a hen the neighbor may be complaining to others about "that loud rooster my neighbor has". 

One thing about a rural setting most of my neighbors do have some kind of livestock/birds.  When I am outside I can hear which neighbors are out and about just by the noises their animals make.  The cows and goats and such sound different when their caregiver isn't outside too.

One of those neighbors does have a rooster.  It crows loudly enough to wake me up if I have my windows open.  If I do end up with a rooster too I wonder if the two birds will have impromptu crowing contest...?  I guess I'll find out.

Well, back to my project so I can go on to another.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 10, 2016)

I took a sick day today...that time of month with a vengance.  I find myself remembering.  A few weeks ago a co-worker was asking if my chickens would lay eggs without a rooster.  I told her that a chicken laying an egg is about like a woman's monthly cycle.  They happen even when no male is around.  At that point she told me that sometimes it feels like laying an egg.  I don't know about that, but we had a good laugh anyway.

I hope Tuesday and Wednesday are nice days for weather.  I really do have a lot I need to do outside.  A goat shed to clean thoroughly, goats to deworm, flower beds to weed.  Along with a chicken coop I still need to finish wiring and a hen house to finish painting.  Even if the weather doesn't co-operate I have cleaning to do inside as well as some paperwork to do.  There are other things on the list too.  I wonder how much I will actually get finished.

My mom and step-dad get back to the states tomorrow provided all goes well.  While my parents were away my dad developed a blood clot in his leg as well as a pulmonary embolisim.  Please pardon the spelling.  Anyway, from all I can find out surviving a blood clot in the lungs is not that common.  He has to take things slowly at times but is doing well.

The tomato and pepper starts I transplanted are doing well.  I really hope she has a place to put some of them when she gets back.  I really don't need twenty of each just for myself.

Maybe, I'll go replant my window box....it would be nice to have lettuce.  I also have an iris to plant outside.  It is in my window box at the moment.  There are other ways to have color all winter.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 10, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your dad. Hope he recovers with no lingering ill effects. I'm sure you'll be glad to have them back safely. Man do I hear ya on things to do... And I've become quite the procrastinator...


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 10, 2016)

I remember a saying I came across a few years ago...if it weren't for the last minute I wouldn't get anything done.  I often think how true that is for me.  Something else I think about is someone telling me "Don't put off to tomorrow what you can do today."  I am afraid my response was somethng like if I do that I'll be really late getting to work.

For now, a night's rest is what interests me most.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, all that rain and wind yesterday added "walk the fence line" to my list of things I needed to do today.  Mission accomplished and no damage.  I know it doesn't hurt at any time.  I just didn't want to walk that far so early in the day.  At least I don't have any damage to correct.  I take my dog with me, on a leash since she is rather stubborn about not listening.  I have to watch though as she doesn't walk on a leash very well either at times.

My goats keep trying to scratch their sides and such on the chicken coop wire.  It is pretty sturdy, but I would like to convince them there are some other back scratchers out there.  This morning my horned doe got her horn caught in the fence.  No harm done even though she did panic a bit.

I still have an array of things to acomplish but first on my list is finishing my laundry.  If I don't my clothes will still be in the dryer when I get ready to go to work on Thursday.  I have found that the only way I finish that chore on the same day I start it is if I start the washer when I get home from work on my "friday" and don't go to bed until the clothes and such are dried and put away.  Otherwise there is a really good chance it will still be in the dryer a week later.

For now I need to see what I can get done.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't accomplish much of what I thought I would but I did get some things done.  Laundry is done, the bed still needs to be remade though.  I did get my "recent stuff" filing done.  I still have a lot of papers to sort through but I've had all I can take for now.  Well, that's the way it goes....

We'll see what I get done tomorrow.  For now I need to make my bed and get some sleep.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 13, 2016)

On days like today I find myself remembering something I heard several years ago now.  "Only in predicting the weather and politics can a person be wrong 90 percent of the time and still keep their jobs."

My one adult hen is getting a lot more red in her comb and wattles.  At least a few fresh eggs this spring?  The chicks are really active right now.  They have food and water so they are just playing I guess.  I had a window open yesterday and ended up with a hawk or something circling my house for a while because of all the noise they were making.

My current brooder set up:



These boxes are setting on a piece of plastic with a cardboard box flat underneath them.  In case there is a leak or something.

I start thinking "I need to add another box" and then I notice the birds are not even making use of the space they do have.  They really seem to like the box that isn't open on top.  Whenever something startles them they go into it.  A place they feel secure maybe.

I tried the more traditional chick waterers and they just wasn't working so I bought that round bucket the other day.  The weight of the water is helping to hold the screen down and the chicks are adjusting nicely.  I've put a "roost" in the other with the open top.  So far the birds are just as likely to bed down in the small white box instead.  A couple of the Cherry Eggers like their tree branch though.  When I am not trying to get one of the chicks out or taking pictures I have books weighing down the corners of my brooder.  If by chance it is needed there is still a heat lamp up above that I can plug in.

It isn't actually raining right now so maybe I can still get some outside stuff done.  I'll keep water on for some tea or hot chocolate though since 50 degrees does get a bit chilly for me.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm afraid I didn't get a thing done yesterday.  It was too wet for me to want to be out there.  Plus, my foot was swollen making it painful to walk. 

I kept my foot elevated as much as possible and soaked it for a while in epsom salt water.  I just hope this isn't part of another health complication.  I've had enough to deal with over the last few years.

I got the adult goats dewormed yesterday.  In their night pen which I clean out regularly.  I have found over the last few years that the goats respond better - especially the skittish ones - if I do the deworming after sundown.  They are much less likely to try and run away from me.

I still have to get me taxes done.  But, it is just the math.  I have all the paperwork together already.

Today is a work day so I may not be writing anything for a few days.  And for now I need to get a few things done so I can go to work.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 19, 2016)

Good morning,

I planned to get most of the work done on my chicken acomodations yesterday and today.  But, it has been so wet I may not get to do anything like that.  We'll see....  I am quite ready to get the chicks out of the house.  I just hope the young ones won't bully the older hen.  She doesn't walk very well...weighs too much....  She was always the amiable one when I had more birds before.

What I am thinking is move the brooder out to the hen house and maintaining it out there for a couple days.  

Then, I will cut a side from the brooder - if you check the previous page you will see my brooder is cardboard.  Once the opening is cut I will put some of my hardware mesh over the opening so the hen and chicks can see each other.  Or maybe, I will omit this and cut the tape so that I can remove one section.  And then put hardware mesh over the entire thing.  With that I can create whatever shape I have the material for.

After that I will make an opening for the chicks to get out but still get back to their water and such.

My first step though is wiring the run cover together so that nothing else can fly in or climb up to get in.  Once the chicks are out there I know they will be more of a temptation.

Off to another subject, my parents will be home Thursday or Friday.  It all depends of course but that is their goal.  Yes, it means I can get their mail out of my kitchen.  From mid-December to mid-April makes a lot of mail so I will be very glad to get it out of here.  I can get most of Mom's cat food out too.  She likes for her cat to have canned food, but only part of a can at one time, and I have been having trouble remembering to a - take the open can out with me or b - get the open can out of the fridge/freezer I have out in my barn.  Needless to say most of the canned cat food she bought for the winter is still here.

If it isn't too wet today I may get my pepper and tomato plants transplanted outside.  Even if I have to maintain hers indoors for now.

Sometime today, I need to get in touch with the IRS office.  I've called more than once since I realized I would have to pay this year - I hate this Obamacare stuff - but I wasn't able to get through.  Hmm, I know there is an office in Forth Smith so maybe, I can look up their phone number and at least deal with someone semi-local.  As well as having a better chance of getting through in the first place.

For now, I must take care of my animals and get busy on that coop wiring.  I want the cover finished before I even move the brooder out to the hen house.  A brave hawk or crow might try to fly in....  So, I'll post more later I am sure.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 19, 2016)

I know a lot of focus on chickens right now.  I just want to get that coop finished.  I've only gotten two strands of the fishing line where I want it.  I'm wiring the rest of the coop as I work with the line.   At least it is the tallest section that is done.  I may add some of the fishing line across where I am working now.  But that will come later.

As little as I've done I am still rather proud of my accomplishment.  I have a strong dislike of even climbing on a stool to reach into my cupboards.  I have sinus issues that effect my balance so I must use extreme caution.  But, I'm getting it done.  Just slowly.  The rest of what I have to do is more level, and lower, so it should feel a little steadier when I climb the ladder.

In the mean time I need to get back out there.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 19, 2016)

That chicken coop is slow going for me.  I've got maybe a quarter of it done.  If I wake up early tomorrow I plan to get out there for an hour or so before work.  Pretty big "if" though.

I can only hope work goes well.  There is a lot going on that makes the situation stressful.  The job itself is stressful enough without being short staffed or having people call in.  If I worked out on the floor instead of in the kitchen I doubt I would have lasted 12 years.  A health and rehab (nursing home) place often has high turnover.  Only one CNA, a couple of nurses, and the admin people were there when I started.  And only that CNA and I are in the jobs we started out in.  All of the others have had more than one job description over the years.  It seems that almost everyone thinks that what they need/want is a priority.  And yet, waiting on the people at the window is only a small portion of my job.

I just hope I can keep that balancing act going and mollify most of the residents.  Of course that need to be able to function at work means I didn't do as much of the work on my chicken coop as I might have.  Now, if I can just convince my dad to leave the step ladder where I can get to it everyday...instead of off in a corner, or back behind some stuff.  Maybe he will let the designated place be a corner of the milk room...at least until the wiring is finished.

Here are a couple of pictures of my coop.


 

 

I will try to get current pictures tomorrow.  The fenced in area is about 15 ft by 22 ft.  I know not much space really but, I hope to use chicken tractors and such as well.  The hen house is an 8 ft by 8 ft cube.  It should serve well as a grow out coop or something of that sort.  Anyway, it will be fine while the chicks grow up.

For now, my bed is very appealing so I'll close for now.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 21, 2016)

Okay, current pictures of the coop.

  and from the other side  .  I know at this size the coop looks really small.  But as I stated before the hen house itself is 8 X 8 and the coop/pen is 15 X 22.  The green tarp keeps the rain off of the hay, or at least off of me when I need to get some for the goats.  The area between the hen house and the hay is where the goats take shelter from the rain during the day.  I leave some of the hay close enough to the stock panel that the goats can help themselves if they want to.

My home and yard are hidden by the barn from this angle.  The goat shed is off to the left.  The dogs usual area is a bit further to the left. 

Unfortunately, both dogs have a really high play drive.  One goat kid got killed by the redish one a few years ago.  No blood - so I guess her neck got broken.  So, end result, the dogs are in a fenced area with shelter.  And only get visual contact with the goats.  Yes, the place the kid got through has been blocked.  No more of that kind of accident.

I must get breakfast and get ready for work soon.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 22, 2016)

My parents got home yesterday as expected.  All is well.  Now my "summer" routine is going to set in. 

I just hope I can accomplish more this year than some.  At least the burns from a couple years ago are finally healed and so I can walk easily again.  According to the doctor the burns were only 1st and 2nd degree burns covering about 2% of my body.  From the amount of time to heal and the way the scars still hurt when a storm is moving in I wonder if some of the burn area wasn't closer to 3rd degree. 

The kidding season is done.  Only 4 kids this year.  But they all survived which is more than sometimes. I really need to get the excess bucks to auction this year.  I have a cousin who raises livestock and takes them to auction sometimes so maybe we can co-ordinate events. 

Since I am facing a challenging day at work I am taking it easy this morning.  I type a bit then cut a few wires for the chicken coop, then type some more.  This way I am at least set up to be a little more productive when I get back to actually doing the wiring for the chickens.   

One nice thing about rural Arkansas.  There are several places in town to sell excess eggs.  And, the immediate area has several couples that have retired from elsewhere that want farm eggs but not chickens.  I am hoping to tap in to that.  If things go well enough maybe I can cut back to part time so that the stress of my day job doesn't kill me.

Are these kinds of ramblings "off topic" for a farm journal?  I don't believe so.  After all, the people in our lives and our health are why most of us on BYH have made these changes.  Or, at the very least they have an impact on how we do the things we do and the choices we make.

Having all the things to do are how I deal with depression and such.  Caring for my goats and such has to happen no matter what my emotional state might be.  And often how I am feeling changes as I witness the antics of my charges.  When I hurt myself the doctor was concerned enough about my state of being to offer an anti-depressant.  Not a normal practice a lot of the time.  I've read since that depression does have an impact on how fast healing occures and how dedicated a person is to doing therapy or making necessary changes.

As I have said before, even on a day when death has been on "my little farm" I would still rather be doing what I do.

Well, for now I have to get ready to earn that paycheck.  And, it is such a beautiful day too.  I'd rather be working in my garden or putting the finishing touches on that space for the chickens.  Oh well, I have to be able to feed the birds too, so that paycheck is pretty important right now.

Untill next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 23, 2016)

I showed my dad the things I've been able to do on the chicken coop and he was pleased with the results.  He also understood that I am very concerned about my mother's cat being kept out of the chicken coop.  As well as the bantams being kept in at least for now.  End result...he bought the fence I needed to finish the one the last part, about 10 ft or so.  With plenty of fencing left over.

I've been out to check on the strawberries.  Some flowers, but very few have set to become berries.  Oh well, they are usually just a treat anyway.  I don't have enough plants to have berries to put up.

On to another note.

Below is a picture of my oldest dog.  She is about 9 years old now, I think.  I was told that she was part German Shepherd, part Great Pyr. and that her sire was full black Lab.  I don't see the Great Pyr. at all.  She certainly has her place.  She alerts when someone is coming up the drive.  Or when something is getting too close to that side of the goat pasture.  She also discourages people who "just want to look around".  Since her yard is all electric they can't seem to tell if every thing is fenced or just a yard.  Welcome visitors know she is just noisy.  Once I go into the yard for a while and chat over the fence she calms right down.  She has never really gotten "stay".  At least she knows "sit" fairly well.

Again, here is her picture.  Her name is Lady.

 

Here is the next.  He is about 3 years old.  The vet says he is part Great Pyr.  As I stated elsewhere I don't particularly see it.  But his bark is really impressive for a dog that only weighs about 60 lbs.  He knows how to sit and we are working on waiting for the food to be put in his bowl.  He does dig a lot, but interestingly enough never by the fence.  The holes he digs are always out in the middle of his area.  As you might suspect, his name is Rusty.  

 

I suspect my mother's dog is one that the only pictures I will get are ones that are behind the fence or with someone holding on to her.  She is that rambunctious.  She does know how to sit.  But, if she is too excited she will not listen.  At a guess she is about 2 years old.  Her name is Kjasa (a word that just means dog - in what ever language it is.)

 

Now, if I can just get pictures of the cats....

Over the next few days I have got to get my yard work done.  At least trimming under the electric fence.  The grass grows thick enough under there it interferes with the flow of electricity.  Hmm, my weed eater only works for about 15 minutes at a time so maybe I will go do some of that before work.  Then the battery can be recharged for later.

Better get busy...until next time.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, I got the chicks out to the hen house.  Maybe I'm not doing things "properly" but it is working and that is all that matters to me.  All chickens involved are healthy and have been for the entire time I've had them.

My older hen is quite docile and the coop project is going so slowly.  I took the chicks out there today.

I thought my "escape artist" would be first as that one is always trying to fly out of the brooder when I open the screen.  But surprisingly the one I believe is female was the one who tried to fly out.  So she was the first to be taken out there.  All went well.  The adult hen has shown more interest in her surroundings today than she has in months.  She was a bit protective of her food and water (until she had her fill).  She has pecked most of the new chickens but only when they were getting too close to her food and water before she was finished. 

She has not attempted to chase any nor has she been pecking as soon as another gets close.  I did see her eat and drink more than at any one time since her last companion died.  She is also vocalizing more than usual.  But it isn't her trouble sound.  She seems intrigued but maybe a little intimidated by so many.

I took the chicks out one at a time.  Waiting a few moments between each.  One Cherry Egger got too close almost immediately and was put in his place.  But, the others have been more interested in other things.

When I was out there a few minutes ago the older hen was under "her" step.  And paying no attention to the younger ones getting into the food.  I think she has been lonely and just wants the others to learn that they are being allowed into her space.  At least that is how it seems to me.

Now I can get the brooder out of my house.  I will move it out to the chicken house so that the chicks have a familiar place to be this evening.  As well as a space the older chicken can't get into easily.  So that if she does get possessive they can still get to their own food and water.

I found myself remembering Gandalf from "The Hobbit" - book version - where he is introducing Bilbo and the dwarves to the shape shifter.  He introduces them one at a time in a rather long process.

For now I need to get busy again.

Until next time.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 24, 2016)

All is quiet in the hen house.  Temp wise the chicks will be fine.  And they have a huddle box if they need it.  I plan to do as much on that chicken run tomorrow as possible.  And check on the birds periodically all day.

For now bed is a must.  It was too hot inside last night and I didn't want to turn on the A/C.  So very little sleep.  Tonight has cooled down nicely so I intend to enjoy it and get my rest.

Good night.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 25, 2016)

I had to chuckle when I noticed the thread tools drop down box.  One of the options, as I'm sure most know, is to change the title.  I consider what I've written and "bits and pieces" describes the context quite well.

Sometimes I feel a bit like this is a monologue.  I really enjoy getting responses to what I write but I also know that spring and summer are really busy seasons.  I also know, that some are at least reading even if they don't have time to post.

My chicken run project is coming nicely.  I'll sure be glad when it is done though.

Out in the hen house the adult hen is watching the youngsters with a good bit of interest.  I don't think she has seen a young chicken since she was young herself.  At least I can't see an adult hen being in or near the same chicken house as the ones that are growing up.  Remember the adult hen is my "Tyson Escapee".

The young ones are just doing what they do.  Investigating everything.  I suppose they are testing to see "is it good to eat?" or maybe "is this fun to play with?".   I really don't know but it seems reasonable to me.

The way I'm going about this chicken run project is a bit long I suppose.  But, my hands get so sore.  My work gloves are too bulky to protect my hands from the wire.  My garden gloves are for pulling weeds so they are really too thin for what I need.  So I take my project slow.  Cut 20 or so pieces of wire, put them in place, cut 20 more, put those in place, etc.  Like I said, slow going.  But it is getting done.  One side is finished entirely.  One end is about half done.  One side is half done.  I wanted to be sure I got the poultry netting in place promptly.  But at least I'm getting that side wired as I place the netting.  That poultry netting is one of the heavier gauges available.  Since it is over chainlink I believe it will hold all right.  If my coop was just the netting I wouldn't trust it for a minute.  If I can bend the wire just about anything else could too.

When I'm done though the only things able to get in easily will be small snakes or mice.  With an outdoor cat or two on the move all night the mice are not a problem.  Wouldn't you know it.  One of the cats is enough of a hunter that she takes down full size rabbits periodically.  So I have to think in terms of "keeping the cat out" as well as other preditor types.  She tries to follow me everywhere so I will have to be observant when I go into or come out of the run.

Yesterday that cat was stalking a bobwhite quail.  Yes, the bird flew away in time really startling me in the process.  I thought about ordering chicks from a hatchery but decided to go local instead.  If I had I probably would have gone with the hatchery that sells bobwhite quail as well.  Then tried to let the birds free range.  If I did how would I know they were my birds I was seeing?  If you are wondering I am hearing a bobwhite call as I write.

For now, I need to get back to that wiring.

Until later....


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 25, 2016)

You are getting a ton of views so there is an interest in what you have going. 

Have you tried Mechanix gloves?  They are what I use for most things I'm doing including pulling weeds but I have this nifty hoe called the Hook n Crooke hoe that makes pulling the novelty anymore.

When you get a chance, post some pictures of your coop.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks.  I haven't tried those.  I'll have to keep the name in mind.  Are they  something Atwoods or Wal-mart carries?  Or would I have to order them?

If you look at the previous page you can see the pictures I've already taken of the coop.  Those were taken the day before I posted them, I think.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 25, 2016)

Good morning. As Mike stated, you ARE getting quite a few views (1204 & counting), and obviously have followers. I personally haven't commented because most of the time you're just stating what you've been doing and how and haven't really solicited responses or asked questions requiring advice/comments... Glad the coop project is coming along as intended, even if slow going... I understand that all to well!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 25, 2016)

Now that I went back I did see your pictures before.  I haven't been on much since last week and somehow missed them.

Walmart and Home Depot carry the gloves.  I'm not a Harbor Freight fan but they also have a decent set that works well.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 25, 2016)

Was I sounding a bit sorry for my self?  I sure didn't mean to.  I am aware that others are reading what I write.  I am also bad about reading what others write without adding a comment.  So I guess I figure that others do the same especially when they are busy.

I got a few pictures I want to share.  I fear my three Cherry Egger (a type of Production Red) are all male.  They were marked at the hatchery as being female.  Oh well, the size coop and run I have is looking more and more like it will be enough space on the days I work after all.

When I refer to the adult hen being under "her step" or "her shelf" here is what I mean:




It should be pretty obvious she is the big white hen in the back.  The tarp is part of how I tried to help her stay warm enough when it was cold.  I really need to put it away now though.

Another I just happened to catch.  These birds move so fast my camera just can't keep up.



And another:



One of the black and white birds did venture out and made a beeline for the gate.  She wasn't quite able to get through the chainlink.  I'm glad it wasn't one of the bantams that got so brave.

I have 10 birds all together right now.  But soon the ones that are getting red in the combs and wattles will be going elsewhere.  That means as many as 7 may be moved before long.

I will remove the water bowl before long since I have seen the hen drink from the other.  Blue container - white lid, hanging on the wall.

For now I better get the poultry netting fastened to the gate so that  any other adventerous souls cannot get out before they are really ready.

Until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, the last bit of poultry netting is in place.  I have a bit more to do on that side but it will stay unless something tries to get in.  As for the chicks getting out unplanned...that depends on my own actions now.  You know, how much attention I pay opening and closing the gate.

I have to work tomorrow and my hands are so sore already I better call it quits for now.  I will do things like fold the tarp so no one gets tangled up in it.  Then as long as it isn't raining tomorrow I will spend an hour or some more wiring (having cut the wires tonight).  If I can manage that then I can spend Saturday reinforcing/finishing the top of the run.

For working so sporadically on it I've managed to do quite a bit.

As hard as it was to dig the post holes I doubt I will have any trouble with anything trying to dig in.  I will have to keep an eye on my mom's dog though.  If I let her close to the chicken run.  Rusty digs, but nowhere close to the fences.  Lady doesn't get the chance.  Mom's dog, Kjasa, is the one most likely to try. 

The ground itself is a mixture of clay and shale.  As well as a lot of rocks.  When I was first putting in my bird feeder - finch - my dad had to drill a hole for the pole.  Planting directly in the ground for my garden has been impossible because there is little or no topsoil.  Most of it washes down hill when it rains I think.

I may spend some time in my garden maybe I can get some squash planted.  I would like to plant some green beans and okra too.  My tomato and pepper plants are moved outside.  They will be in their containers for a week or so before I try to transplant them.  Going from being in a container inside to being in a raised bed outside may be too much to survive.  So I plan to take that part in stages.

My cousin has a baby shower on Saturday.  I have very mixed feelings about going.  I really need to catch up on some stuff around the place.  Those things have been neglected a bit in trying to get the coop and run finished for the chickens.  Taking care of them today really isn't an option either.  Those activities are ones that leave me rather sore as well.  And being able to function at work tomorrow is a must.

A big part of not wanting to go has to do with not having any gift.  And not enough money to buy something that they will find okay.  Remember the child's book "City Mouse, Country Mouse"?  Well, I find myself feeling like that country mouse.  Out of place and nothing in terms of material gifts being good enough. 

My cousins are well known for saying that the only things they buy at Wal-mart are groceries.  Or maybe craft supplies...if nothing else is open.

As far as local shopping goes Wal-mart or Atwoods is my only choice.  Or the dollar store type places.

I need to make up my mind soon. 

Well, on to some things I can do.

Until next time....


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 25, 2016)

Just wanted to say I enjoy reading your 'bits and pieces' and ramblings, too.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 25, 2016)

Me too. Finally caught up. I enjoy following you on your journey.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, my dad saw the work I got done today and said he is impressed.

I forget what his warning was, but he was saying I should be careful about buying from anyone outside of a feed store or hatchery.  I guess he is worried that I will get scammed.  He used his experience with meat goats as an example.

I bit my tongue.  I didn't want to remind him that having animals for profit is different from  having them as a sideline or hobby.  Of course my mother thinks I should sell the excess males in the flock.  I really haven't decide which direction I will go.  I don't even know how many are roosters in the lot.  As for buying more...I have been doing my research.  My first mention of the Welsummer breed was just a few days ago on BYC.  But, I have been researching them for a while.  I have even found one breeder within driving distance.

We'll see what happens on that.  For now my focus is on getting that run finished.

At the moment I am exhausted.  So I'll close for now.

Until next time....


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 25, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, my hen seems to be adjusting to the chicks.  The young ones don't seem frightened of her but they do keep a respectful distance.  Even the ones I believe are roosters do.

I also noticed that every time I was out in the chicken coop yesterday she was watching those chicks.  She also bedded down on the side of the hen house closest to where the chicks were.

Oh I know, I didn't do the introduction "properly".  But, it has worked.  I've heard of others that took all the steps and their two flocks never did integrate very well.  It all depends on the personality of the birds.  At least that is my theory.

I find myself thinking of the notion that there are as many ways to raise animals/birds as there are people raising them.  And most of them are okay.

For now, I need to get ready for work.

So, until next time....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 26, 2016)

ldawntaylor said:


> I find myself thinking of the notion that there are as many ways to raise animals/birds as there are people raising them. And most of them are okay.


 
I think you're right about that!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 26, 2016)

For those who are interested I was paraphrasing a statement by David Mackenzie in his book "Goat Husbandry" first published in 1957.  For what ever reason that notion has stuck with me.  He also is/was of the mindset that most of the health problems a goat has is a result of either a lack of cleanliness or a lack in nutrition.  I suspect that is true of almost any species including humans.

On to other things.

I am glad I did not get the pepper plants and tomato plants moved outside yesterday.  There is a severe thunderstorm headed this way.  When I checked last it was around Oklahoma City and moving this way.  I just hope a thunderstorm is all it is. 

I can at least get some of the wire cut for the chicken run.  Even if it is raining too much to get any of the wiring done.

Until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

For now it isn't raining.  But it sure has been.  The worst of the storms went to either side of where I live.  I am greatful. 

At my work when a tornado warning is issued for the area all of the residents and staff must go to the hall ways.  It doesn't matter what time it is.  Even if a meal is being served.  I understand the need but it does make for some very stressful times.  It also makes for some very cranky residents when there are multiple tornado warnings in one night or string of nights.

Spending much time in a closed hallway with so many people is not an enjoyable experience.  These incidents bring back a lot of memories for many people.  Some are a little too familiar with air raid shelters, think WW2 veterans.  Others get nervous in closed spaces or in crowds. 

My mom and birth father had always commented that they knew a storm was coming by the behavior of the students.  I find the same to be true of the residents.  I'm sure scars and arthritis are reacting to the changes in the weather.  But, there is a different energy level as well as people being more irritable when a storm is building.

All of these things make storm season harder.  I am sure these things are factors through out the country.  After all, safety of the residents comes first in a "nursing home".  I know that isn't the politically correct term.  But, it does convey the type of place very well.  After all a "health and rehab center" is a place where people live who need medical care.  Or need more help than average with daily living.

There is something else I've been thinking about these last few days.

Those who work in these types of places are sacrifice so much.  Laundry, housekeeping, and kitchen often are over looked.  The nurses and cna's are more noticable and so are more likely to be remembered.  But those that fill the support staff roles are rarely seen.

What do I mean by sacrifices? 

We often don't get true weekends off even though most of our families still live in a weekends off world.  In families that don't plan ahead very well that means a lot of missed family events.  For example, my cousins have planned wedding showers, weddings, and later baby showers for Saturdays or Sundays.  I also only get a couple weeks notice that these things will be happening.  That usually means I don't have time to request the time off so that I can be involved too.  I only get my schedule for a month at a time so that makes it really hard for me to plan anything myself.  As a general rule I only get one weekend out of 6 off.  And even that can't be counted on because of others needing time off or calling in.

So we sacrifice our weekends, most of our holidays and a lot of our time during any given week.  On top of that the "support staff" rarely earns much more than minimum wage.  And a lot of times not even so much as a thank-you.  In some states the minimum wage is more that my hourly rate, and I've been working in the same place for over 10 years.  As to the holidays.  I haven't actually had Christmas off is over 5 years.  That's okay, I'd rather have Thanksgiving anyway (and I request that day off when the schedule goes up in early October).  Since I do not have children I work almost every other holiday in the year.

It is amazing how many people don't realize that at a "nursing home" when some event happens there is a lot of work on top of the usual work load.  Meals still have to be fixed and cleaned up after and cleaning still has to be done.   While the prep work happens.  After the guests go home and the residents are in bed there is still the extra clean up that must be done.  Think of the times you have had guests in your home and the work of putting everything back to rights.  Then multiply that by 50 or 100.

I would ask this.   Those of you who have family or friends that you visit.... a "please" or "thank-you" goes a long way in making a request easier to accept.  Yes, filling these requests is our job.  But please, or thank-you acknowledges that what is being asked is in addition to the daily work. 

Please be tolerant when the person waiting on you isn't as fast as you would like.  After all, we are trying to balance the needs of the many and the wants of the few.  Getting every thing done can be really, really, hard sometimes.  Keeping that gravy from burning or being lumpy must be balanced with fetching that ice cream from the freezer for someone who wants a snack right now. Or making that sandwich. Sure, it only takes a moment or two.  But, those minutes add up.

No, my work day wasn't a bad one.  It was just very busy.  If I actually got 5 minutes of my allowed break time I would be surprised.  Some days are like that.

I know this is the time many are starting to wake up for the day.  But, I am going to take a nap for a couple of hours.  Then get up to take care of my animals. My plans for the day depend a great deal on the weather.

Sometimes I find myself remembering that stitched pillow I saw "Rainy days are when gardeners get their housework done".  Sometimes I sure can relate to that.

Until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

Well, it is turning into a nice day here.  I don't know how nice it will stay though.  I'll be taking advantage of the non-rain to work on the chicken run.

I've got the lower half door open today.  The standard size chicks are flying high enough they could fly to the half door, perch a moment then fly out if they wanted to.  So, it makes more sense to me to have that door open too.  The noise of a separated flock would draw more predator type birds than the flock itself will. (My theory anyway).  The run is covered with poultry netting...slightly stronger guage than some.  I just need to close some gaps.  I also want to reinforce it in a few places.

There is some concern about hawks and the like.  But, truth be told I am more concerned about my mother's cat getting in.  She climbs really well.  So those fence posts and cross-bars would be really easy for her.  Some of those gaps are close to the cross bars.  Maybe I'm concerned about nothing.  But then again,  maybe not.

Mom's cat, Smokegon, follows me everywhere when I'm outside.  She seems to view all of the other animals as "hers" I guess.  She even tollerates non farm animals.  Last night an oppossum took shelter with her.  Startled me good when I looked into the niche under my mobile home.

She has managed to chase off my cat, Gata.  I haven't seen her since Monday.  Maybe, it is just coincidence.  But, Gata has been really skittish around her.  Maybe she is just hiding.  She is a pretty good hunter and really good at hiding.  So for me it is more a matter of missing her than worrying about her.

Since mom and dad are now my nearest neighbors I guess the only way I can have a cat of my own is if Lady, my dog, will accept it in her area.  Smokie just does not like other cats.  I wonder, if Smokie would tolerate a younger male?

Back to my project...so...until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 30, 2016)

My project is coming along but I will be sore tomorrow.  All of that stretching and looking up above my head....  I have almost half of the "reinforcement" done.  I also have most of the gaps in the top wired shut.  The other half of the reinforcement should go a bit faster simply because I don't have the wiring left to do.

I think I have less than 2 hours of wiring to do on the sides.  I'll still have some of the finish work to do.  For example, I need to finish painting the hen house.  I need to figure out roosts.  Among other things.

I've really been enjoying watching those chicks run around.  Mostly the ones that have ventured out are suspected roosters.

For now, I need to cut some wires so that I can get at least most of the top done today.

Until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 1, 2016)

The top of the run is finished in terms of wiring.  The monofilament as reinforcement is about 1/2 finished.  The second half will go much faster with the wiring done.

My cat showed up, for about 5 seconds.  Then Smokie chased her off again.

I was working on the wiring in the run and one of the chicks got separated from the others.  It went into the hen house and couldn't see the other birds.  Or maybe, thought they were in danger of some kind.  It started that distress call that so many are familiar with.

Meanwhile, I'm thinking "it can't be too bad, so I'll just finish this row".  So I kept working.  After all, I was facing the hen house and had been for some time. 

Well, the chick kept making that call.  Then Rusty made a very odd bark.  It wasn't his "trouble" or his "stranger" bark.  And, he is looking towards the hen house.  All I can figure is he is responding somehow to the chick. 

Do I have a chicken guardian in the making? 

So far, everytime he barks about something the chicks run back to the hen house.  Kjasa they don't seem to respond to at all.  Interestingly enough, when the buck or one of my does snorts the chicks run for cover.

I've noticed that the birds that are most likely to be out in the run and the furthest from the door are the suspected roosters.  Except, for the bantam one.  The hens stay close to the door so far unless I am out there too.  When I went out to close the gate to the goat pasture the chicks were being mimics.  The were following me along the inside of the run as I walked along the outside. 

I believe I have at least 5 roosters to do something with.  I might be keeping the bantam one, that depends on temperment and such.  The other 5 are all standard size chickens.  The standard size ones were all from the pullet bins.  When I get rid of those 5 birds that will leave me with 5, 3 of which are bantams.  I'm sure I'll end up with more birds.

For now my bed is calling.  I have a lot to do tomorrow so I'll call it a night.

Until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 4, 2016)

On Monday I asked at the co-op and Atwoods about their policies when chicks sold as pullets turn out to be roosters.  At the co-op they are willing to compensate some how.  The challenge is determining rooster or hen on those three.  At Atwoods I was basically told "to bad but we don't replace or refund". 

Atwoods has just lost most if not all of my business.  True I don't really buy that much.  But, I would rather deal with local companies.

For the moment I must get ready for work.

So, until next  time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 9, 2016)

Well, I got my replacement chicks from the co-op.  I'll have to do some research on the breeds.  I just know they are different from the birds I already have.

I will be getting my Welsummer chicks on Monday.  Maybe an Ameracuana (sp?) and an Olive Egger as well.

After that it will be decision time on which birds I am keeping.  Yes, I know by then I will have at least twice the number than I have space for.  But, I still don't know how many are roosters.  Of the original 6 standard size chicks I got I will be only keeping 1.  The others are most likely roosters.  Combs turning red before they are even 8 weeks old is a pretty good indicator....

I don't have anything against having a rooster or two depending on how they get along.  I just don't want the rooster to be a hatchery bird.  I'm hoping one of the Welsummer chicks will be male.

My mother is so baffled by my interest in these birds.  The only thing she likes about them is eggs.  And sometimes watching them through the fence.  She does keep asking questions though....  "Are the Old English Game Birds even chickens?" For example, since at least one of my bantams seems to be from that breed.

I will finish updating later.  Since I must get ready for work.

Until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 10, 2016)

I would have updated about the chicks earlier, but, I was without internet over the weekend.  So frusterating. 

The tech had come to install internet at my parents place.  Not a problem.... But, he started to undo my connection.  Evidently he thought my place was unoccupied.  I'm still puzzled about why.  The plants visible from the windows, the dog in the back yard, etc.  The grass in the yard was grown up, but it always gets like that before I notice the first time around.  After that I cut grass once a week until the lawn turns brown.

Anyway, I had been using the internet Thursday morning before work.  When I got home I had no internet and no land line either.  So, I spent Friday morning calling the company to find out when they would come to fix it.  I talked to 4 of their people before I finally convinced one that there really was a problem.

I don't get why someone thinks a phone call going to an off site voice mail means the call is going through.  I mean, with a cell phone, if you get voice mail you don't assume the phone itself is still operable.  The service person that finally notified the repair person tried to tell me that someone else had picked up the phone.

I told him I was watching the only landline phone the entire time he was making that test call and it did not ring at all.

So, the repair person finally showed up on Monday morning.  He tried to tell me the wires were so old they had gotten brittle.  Hmmm, do wires get brittle in less than 5 years?.  I still think he was just trying to cover the fact that he had neglected to reattach or reactivate something.  Oh well.

I just hope I don't have the same difficulties when the installation tech comes to put in my parents permenant line.  Right now they just have a temporary one.

On the plus side, the problem was in the company's part of the line.  So, the expense of sending the repair person was out of their pocket, not mine.

At the moment a meal is waiting and then work.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 13, 2016)

Gata came back.  I wonder, has she just been hunting?  Or was the neighbor feeding her?  She's basically been gone two weeks but hasn't lost any weight.

I brought her in for a quick picture.  She was not happy about that.  For a cat that was raised indoors she sure likes the outside. 


   I know a bit blurry on both of us.  She wouldn't be still and, I am not proficient with the selfie feature on my phone.

Here is a picture of my "morning greeting committee".  There are more chickens, the others just don't fly or don't think there is enough room for them too.
   Sometimes these birds remind me so much of children.  When it is meal time they are under my feet what ever I am trying to do.  Any other time of day it is like "oh Mom, leave me alone I'm busy".  Unless something scares them.

For the moment I need to get back outside and get to work.  More than one project I hope to acomplish today.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 13, 2016)

Time for a short breakfast break.

I've already acomplished as much today as I did all day yesterday.  If I can get 4 more strands across or at least halfway across I should be able to use the step-stool instead of the ladder.  I would really like to finish with that ladder today.  I feel like I've must have climbed that ladder a hundred times on this project.  I guess it would be the same effect as a stair master at least to some extent....

I also find myself thinking of something my dad often says..."about the time I figure out how to do this effeciently this will be finished."  Part of why this project is taking so long is because I am weaving the monofiliment through the wire instead of making it an additional layer.  I finally got smart and dug out a crochet hook to help me bring the fishing line through the wire.  I've also learned if the fishing line gets crimped it is harder to work with.

Ah well, breakfast/snack, and then back to work.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 13, 2016)

What is that saying about the plans of mice and men?  Or was it just my birth father's saying I'm trying to remember?  I don't know.

Anyway,  I'm really not much further along than I was this morning with my chicken run.  Just as I finished eating my mom and dad (yes, technicaly he is my step-father) showed up needing help moving a stove into storage.  By then I got some work done but now where near what I was hoping.  I decided it was warm enough to take the newest chicks outside for a brief introduction.

When I took them out in a small enclosure the older chickens just ignored them.  After a while I let them out to see what interactions might be.  All went well.  The two I'm just about positive are roosters were being a bit agressive with the youngest ones.  The bantam rooster was being especially agressive.  The cherry egger was just very watchful and pecking if the little ones got too close.  I guess he learned well from his first encounter with my adult hen.  Most of the other half grown chicks just came running whenever one of the little ones "discovered" something.

One bantam, eight weeks old, was only slightly larger than the ones that are two weeks old.  The younger ones were trying unsucessfully to make the bantam the lowest in the pecking order.  She wasn't having any though.

The youngest chicks are back inside for now.  They don't have enough feathers for the cooler night weather.  In a week or so I plan to have them outside during the day though and only in at night.  I'll have to keep a pretty close watch on the weather forcast though.  I just hope it doesn't interfer with my plans for Monday.

I've just remembered what I wanted to write on Thursday night (May 5th) and was so annoyed when I couldn't.  With the older chicks being in the coop and run the adult hen has started coming out into the run again.  Until the 5th I don't think she had been outside the hen house since it was built back in November.

Of my things I planned to do today I did get my grocery shopping done.  I also walked fence line.  I like to do that after every heavy rain or major wind storm just to be sure the goats don't have anyplace they can get out.

Even though I didn't get the chicken run finished I still got stuff done.  I work this weekend so farm activities will be limited.

For now my bed is calling so, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 14, 2016)

I am so pleased...I got about an hour's work done on the chicken run this morning.  And in that hour I finished what I need to use the ladder for.  The reinforcement isn't complete, neither is the wiring.  But, I only need my step stool to do the rest.

   On these pictures, if you bring them up to full size you can see the fishing line I've been working with.  I think this will work quite well for what I want.  I think I've even got my dad convinced to add electricity to the hen house, both an outlet and a light fixture. 

For such a small area - only 10 feet by 22 feet - I still feel a huge sense of acomplishment at having gotten so much done.  I know ... I know ... I still need to figure out what to do with so many chickens.  As adults I will have way too many if I don't do something.  But, I still have a little time...right?

At least I don't need that ladder unless one of the hens decides to lay an egg on that flat roof.  The hen house is under the lean-to portion of the barn so a flat roof isn't an issue in terms of weather.

I separated the buck kids from their moms overnight and milked this morning.  I don't have much choice but to leave them together during the day.  But, last night there was no distress at being separated.  So, I will finally have goat milk again.  Of course, nursing buck kids and having the adult bucks around means it isn't prime quality or anything.  But, for me it is okay.

I have a second fridge/freezer out in the barn so I can start the milk cooling almost immediately.  The milking stand is only feet away - still a separate room - but very close all the same.  Both does behaved very well.  I suspect they like to be able to eat without sharing for one thing.  And thankfully they are both easy milkers too.  Being part nubian their milk is a bit richer too.

Well, I will have to leave for work soon.  So until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 16, 2016)

In a few minutes I need to get ready for today's big adventure.  We , my parents and I, are going to Fort Smith for some shopping and then to eat out.  After we eat we will be going to the Fayetteville (sp?) area to pick up my new Welsummer chicks, I decided to get an Ameracauna and an Olive Egger as well.

After picking up the chicks we will be heading straight home.  I have no idea how long or short a time I'll be gone but I plan to enjoy myself.  After all, I'm off work today.  That in itself usually makes for a good day.

For now, I need to get ready to go as my parents tend to be early rather than late.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 17, 2016)

Oh my,  here I am just getting set up with chickens and my mother is starting to talk about a mini cow, Jersey, perhaps.  I can see advantages.

But, I keep thinking "It hurts bad enough when an adult goat steps on my foot!"  But, more milk to work with...more of the pasture utilized....  Who knows maybe.  It will be a year or two at least - if then.

I got my new chicks yesterday as planned.  They are adjusting well and have already found their food and water. 

For the moment I have the hen house plus two brooders in use.  I'm hoping I the weather warms up and I can at least get the older chicks integrating with the half-grown ones.  Being almost as big as the bantams, if not bigger by now, the warmth is the only real issue left.

Later in the day I will post pictures of my flock.  Or is it flocks at this stage?  Anyway...until next time....


----------



## Ferguson K (May 17, 2016)

It sure looks like you're coming along! I'm sure they're liking all the new room.

Your cat looks like my Gator kitty.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 18, 2016)

Thanks, it has been a lot of work.  There is ample room for now.  As the chicks grow that will change unless I make some decisions. 

I have a neighbor who would take the roosters.  One of the people who bought goats last year expressed an interest in raising birds for meat as well as eggs.  I wonder if she would be interested...it is worth a phone call to find out.

I've been thinking about something this morning.  The responses from people when one looses an animal is a prime example of the difference between sympathy and pity.  I've often thought sympathy could be described as a sense of "whether or not I experience loss, your loss causes me pain".  While pity has a sense of "I'm glad it is you and not me".  I think everyone here has experienced loss of some type.  So, that leads me to believe that most here are expressing sympathy when they respond to the loss of another.

Off to another subject, there was a hawk in one of the trees by the coop this morning.  I hear a hawk almost every day.  A couple days ago I saw two in flight.  I am begining to think there is a nesting pair close by.  Some days I hear a wood pecker.  Just two days ago I saw my first indigo bunting and sissor (sp?) tail fly catchers of the season.

I got this picture just a few days ago.





This is neither all of my flock nor all of my herd but...I like the picture anyway.

I also got this picture of my mother's cat.





My opinion she is really hard to see, but look for the white of her face,chest and paws and you will spot her.

I also got this picture yesterday.  My herd sire, I haven't registered him but both of his parents were.  I am so glad that other scur of his doesn't seem to be growing back.  I haven't had to cut them off yet.  About the time I get the nerve and the money together to call the vet he gets annoyed by them and manages to break them off.  It is a bloody mess when he does.





For now I better get busy, yes, pictures of my flock are forth coming.  I just need to get some work done first.

Until next time....


----------



## Mike CHS (May 18, 2016)

I saw my first swallows of the year last month when I was cutting the pasture.

I also have some huge hawks so I'm curious to see what kind of chicken issues we have trying to free range but we are hoping having an LGD in the adjoining paddock will keep them away.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 18, 2016)

Looking back over the things I've posted.  I do enjoy birds of all kinds.  It is just that I am only now realizing how much.  Maybe I shouldn't be surprised.  My grandmother is an avid bird watcher.  Or at least she was, she doesn't get much opportunity now.

When I think of birds there are two things that come to mind. 

One visit to a zoo.  I don't remember which zoo it was.  But I do remember as we walked by the ostrich enclosure one tried to eat the flowers on my grandmother's dress.  She, of course, was enchanted.  I like ostriches, I'm just not sure I like them that close when they don't have a keeper/wrangler close by.  He, I suspect, was huge!  Simply stretching slightly to reach over the fence.  The walkway itself was a raised wooden one like a very winding bridge.  Had the path been at ground level he wouldn't have been able to reach.

The other is the many happy hours spent in my "play house".  That play house used to be a hen house.  The nest boxes provided beds for my dolls.  Only two years at that place but they were memorable ones in so many ways.  Now I see where people have turned a child's play house into a hen house for 1 or 2 birds....

   In fact, the rag doll on the shelf behind the bird in this picture was one of those dolls.  The others have arrived since that time.  The cross-stitch of the parrot is my work.  The chick in this picture is a 2 1/2 week old red sex link (at least I believe that's what it is).  She is also shown in the next picture with another just like her.  I thought the mirror image effect was interesting.

   The next is of a black 'torp (I never can remember how to spell the rest of that word).  It is the same age as the red sex links.



All three of these chicks are "replacement chicks".  The local co-op gave them to me when one or more of the Cherry Eggers pullets they sold me proved to actually be a cockeral.  With these pictures I had to use the selfie feature on my phone otherwise I wouldn't have had a chance of getting the pictures.  The pictures are below.




Yes, between the birds and my fence edges not being finished I get scratched a lot and my shirt has snaged in more than one place.  The one above I believe to be a cockeral.  The one pictured below acts like a cockeral but has a lighter comb and lighter wattles. It might prove to be a hen after all...but, if so it has the dominant traits that I really don't care for in a hen.





This third proved very difficult to catch.  This one's wattles and comb are more of a peach color in all lighting conditions.  So, it may be a hen.... pictured in the next post.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 18, 2016)

Here's that third Cherry Egger...pictured below.  Hmm...for some reason I am only getting a link to the picture. I don't know what is going on.  The coloring is basically the same as the suspected roosters pictured in the last post.  So, you've got a general idea what this bird looks like if you can't access the picture.

I'll go on with posting pictures after a while.  I have a couple more things to do today.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 18, 2016)

I'll come back to the pictures some other time.  I wonder why that last one just has a link instead of inserting the picture.  Oh well.

While I was taking care of the animals this evening I heard some coyotes.  They were making their usual sounds and then I heard one (or was it some other canine) howl.  It did not sound like the others a deeper voice for one. If it was one of the neighbor's dogs then it is one that rarely makes much noise.

I know there are some wolf/dog crosses in the area...that might account for the sound.  I wonder has a coywolf or two found its way here?

To me there really isn't a lot of difference between a family group including half-grown pups and a pack of animals.  It is really just a matter of the genetic diversity in the individuals.  Anyway, I know there are two such groups that come around.  One shows up regularly.  The other group is only near occasionally.  There are of course times I only hear one coyote.

That occasional pack has one that sounds more like a wolf than a coyote.  I suppose it is possible for one of those wolf/dog crosses and a female coyote to be the parents of that individual.

I find I am glad that pack doesn't come around very often.  Sometimes I think that one coyote? has a sense of humor.  It seems to try to get as close as possible without detection and then it howls.  The sound itself is unnerving at times but from that close it is really disconcerting to me.  Apparently it surprises the dogs too since the noise is rather chotic for a few minutes.

Something else sent my dogs into a frenzy a couple of nights ago.  What ever it was was walking on the road and the reflection from the eyes was about where I would expect the eyes to be on  an adult deer.  But, my dogs don't react like that to deer.

I know there are some razorbacks around - four legged.  I also know there ae some other wild/desceded from feral pigs around.  I just haven't seen any signs of them this close to my home.

I suspect the likely culprit is a bear that wanders by sometimes. Every few weeks that bear comes by.  Normally I only see the evidence not the bear itself.

I am so glad I've got the dogs. 

For now, I am quite ready for some sleep.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 19, 2016)

Back again, evidently whatever was going on with the pictures is taken care of.  Did I try to share too many pictures yesterday?  No idea...is so sharing pictures of the rest of my flock may take a couple of days.  Below is a picture of my only adult hen.  Along with the latest "brooder box".  Yesterday I didn't take the 2 1/2 week olds out as it was a bit chilly for them.  With the sun shining today is looking hopeful....



Now for pictures of my bantams.  Below is the one that may be a cockeral.  The color in the wattles and comb showed up at about 4 weeks.  Usually an indicator of a male bird.  This bird is now about 9 weeks old.





The next picture is possibly of an Old English Game Bird.  Most likely pullet and one of the sweetest birds.  I have a little trouble catching her but once I do she is content to be held for a bit.  She is about 9 weeks old.



 
The third is turning out to be my favorite of the three.  A partridge colored Old English Game Bird.  She is also about 9 weeks old and is the easiest of all my young birds to catch.  She is also the first one to greet me in the mornings.





I must come back to this at some other time.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 19, 2016)

Looking at the picture on my computer screen, the pictured bird is about the same size as the live one.  Maybe a little bigger.

Well, I was going to post more pictures.  But, I would rather be able to insert them in the post.  I'm not doing anything different so there must be some kind of limit.  Oh well, I've got plenty of other things I need to do.  Get those bananas into the dehydrator for one thing....

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 20, 2016)

My "vacation" is over and today I start back with the work 4 and then off 2 schedule.  I hope some of the new hires are actually through the hiring process and able to work.  Thanks to people quitting and such I don't even know who I will be working with this afternoon.  That's just the way it goes.

But, I don't need to think about work quite yet....

Here are the last pictures of my 9 week old birds.  All three look like Barred Rock except they have feathers of their legs.  So they are more likely Barred Cochins or Marens of some type.  The first two are either dominant hens or roosters.  They have that behavior but their combs are still more peach than red.  The third is smaller and has little to no comb or wattle growth.  That third is also a lighter color.  As with the Cherry Eggers I'm afraid I had to use the selfie feature....

I have the line that says "Insert every image as a..." but, clicking on Thumbnail or Full Image does nothing.

For the moment though, I need to get ready for work.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 24, 2016)

Today has been a busy day, but first....

I remember seeing a question in someone else's post.  I had no idea at the time, and now I can't remember whose post it was.  The same basic region though - Arkansas, Oklahoma or Texas.  And posted sometime this month.  The question was about what might be making a sound sort of like a cricket but with no change in pitch or tone. 

Anyway, that night or the next I noticed the "peepers".  They fit the description quite well.  I believe they are a type of tree frog.

As for today; the ususal day off cleaning, a trip to town for feed, and then an afternoon wedding.  Intersperced through that was checking on my 3 week old chicks to make sure they had access to food and water and that the 8 week old rooster and 9 week old bantams weren't picking on them too much.

So far all is well in the hen house.  I had to physically put the younger chicks in the hen house tonight.  Give them a few more nights and they should figure out where they need to be after dark.  In the morning I need to be out there by 6am or so to open the door.

I know I keep promising pictures of my latest chicks, but that will have to be later.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 25, 2016)

I'm ready to try posting pictures of the new chicks.  I took them today.  Enjoy.

    These are my new Welsummer chicks.  I know the picture quality isn't that great.  But, I believe the first is the male.  Was calm about being handled compared to the others.  These pictures don't show posture very well but, his is definitely cockeral posture.  That along with differances in markings and shading all make me think cockeral.  I know with Welsummers it is sometimes possible to tell the gender based on color.  Here is another of that particular bird.



Here is one of my new Ameracuna (sp?).  I think this will be a pretty one.  Reactions and demeanor have me thinking pullet. 



This next one is my new Olive Egger.  Another that is showing signs of being a pullet.



It is actually really early to have any idea on gender.  But, I am hoping....

For now I have some things to do.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 30, 2016)

I had a visitor in my yard this afternoon.  I really don't mind but it does tell me just how old/blind/deaf my oldest dog is getting.  She never even noticed....   The fence posts, by the way, are four foot on the field fence while the posts for the electric fence are only 3 foot.     In the picture it is really hard to see but there is a rabbit by the white fence post.  The picture is taken through my screen so that makes a somewhat different effect.

Here is a picture I took a few days ago.  The goat you see is the granddaughter of a goat that was half LaMancha and half Toggenberg.  This goat has, as my mom puts it "real ears".  While her mother had the LaMancha type of ears.

 The goats were having a siesta in their loafing area.  I've sometimes thought about putting across a "gate" of field fence if I ever need a space for a sick goat or something.  But, during the day it is the only sheltered area the goats have access to.

I also got quite a shock today.  One of my co-workers passed away today.  She was only about 4 years older than I am.  I can only hope her daughter wasn't the one to find her.  Of the CNAs at my work she was one of the ones I was actually somewhat aquainted with.  Some of the newer ones are still just a blur of faces but she had worked there for several years.

On another note, I have been enjoying listening to the occasional bobwhite quail and hearing the different sounds the hummingbirds make as they come to the feeder.  I've had at least one male perching on the feeder and seems to look in my window each time.  Maybe he his contemplating whether or not my rainbow swiss chard would be any good.

I had a thought about my "rooster problem" the other day.  My cousin's son may be able and willing to process the roosters for me.  Especially if he can have a portion to take home.  Or maybe he would rather have cash.  I would have to find out what an acceptable rate would be....

As you can tell a lot of thoughts are churning through my mind today.  I can't seem to focus on anything.  I'm surprised I got my lawn mowed and my laundry done.  Maybe I will be fortunate and the rain will hold off until later tomorrow so that I can weed eat under the electric fence. 

For now, I really ought to get busy doing something.

So, until next time....


----------



## Latestarter (May 30, 2016)

Always a bit of a shock when someone we know passes away unexpectedly... Especially when they are close to our own age.  Kinda reminds us what we are in store for since we're all mortal... Completely understandable that you're mind is occupied elsewhere... Haven't had swiss chard in years... Used to love it steamed lightly with a bit of butter, salt and pepper. Life's simple pleasures. The tender young leaves were great in salads as well.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 30, 2016)

So sorry about your co-worker. 

I do love the sound of a bobwhite in the evening.  We used to hear them regularly - but not so much anymore....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 30, 2016)

I know I work in an environment where death is expected.  We lose at least one resident every month it seems and more during flu season.  Some are harder to deal with than others.  But, losing a co-worker has been harder. 

No more Christmas' hearing her gripe because she has to work when she wants to be home with her daughter.  No more hearing her fuss about tray line being too slow and then getting even more annoyed because the cook is inclined to tease and purposely slows down.  Or backing down quickly when someone stands up to her.  No more hearing her tell someone else she thinks I'm up to something because I don't back talk, I just smile.

The nature of where I work is that I have spent more time around her during any given week than I've spent around my own family, holiday weeks included.  In some ways like a family member that I'm not close to but is always around anyway.

Loss is part of living.  But, that doesn't mean I have to accept it or give in gracefully.  Yes, I am a Christian and with that belief also comes the belief that death is the last enemy to be defeated when time as we know it ends.

Enough of what some might call a soap box though.  Although these beliefs shape how I respond to the things that happen and are an integral part of who I am.  They are also something for another time.  Or at least a less public forum.  I don't want others to be upset and refuse to come back.

After my post a little while ago I did manage to get about half of the trimming done in my yard.   My weedeater is battery operated and didn't have enough of a charge.   I also got one goat's hooves trimmed - nowhere near enough but she's standing steady again.  Her kid needed dewormed - also accomplished.  If I can just keep on even at this slow pace I can get some things done.

I was doing okay with these kinds of chores until I burned myself so badly.  It has been really hard to get back to doing every thing I need to do in regard to the animals.  I'm really glad my herd is only about a third of the size it was.  Only ten instead of the 27 I had at one point.

My mom was talking to me again about having to get rid of the "excess bucks".  I agree I don't need them.  But, I also will get better prices at auction than trying to sell them myself.  I reminded her that my cousin will be taking some animals to auction in late August or early Septemeber.  So, I will make a call and see if she has room for my animals too.  Like she did a few years ago.  I don't know how far $50 would go but it should help with transportation costs.  My other option would likely be paying to have them butchered.  Not my ideal choice.

For now although most of my chores are done I need to close the door on the chickens.  I keep hoping the ones that are about a month old start going into the hen house on their own.  I mean before they won't fit behind the door anymore.






 The door is held open with some wire or a bungee cord depending on what I've got at the moment.  If you look at the picture between the wood and the wire you will see the month old chicks.  Until the last day or two that was their favorite place to be after they finished eating.  Now I've started finding them other places too.  The other day they did not like the way the door wouldn't stay still.  It came undone in the wind.

In a couple of weeks I will be starting to introduce the last batch of chicks.  I just hope that into goes as smoothly.  With 80 degree or warmer days the chicks should be okay in an outside brooder.  They have been fine at that temp without a heatlamp indoors for a week now.

But, like always, I will take my cues from them.  I suspect they will need to be "see but not touch" for about a week and then allowed to interact.  So long as I continue to feed separately for a while and keep multiple water stations available.

For now, I do need to get them put to bed.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 6, 2016)

Well the youngest chicks are out in the hen house.  They have a wire brooder with a "huddle box".  I suspect they won't need the box.  Protection from the other birds yes.  Take a look...



 

Please ignore the fact that the steps still needed cleaned.  I may need to add a board at the bottom to keep them from digging out, or the others digging in.

It will be quiet in here without the birds. Hopefully they will adjust easily and the others will adjust to them as well.

For the moment exhaustion has set in.

So, until next time....


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 7, 2016)

Just curious, but from the look of it, how are you going to get into it to change out water and feed? After a few days to a week, you might just fold the bottom 4-6" of it up and over so they can get in and out but the biggies can't. That way they have an escape place if the biggies are bothering them. you can also continue to feed them in there so the biggies don't eat all their food.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2016)

Latestarter that's the basic plan.  I have other pieces of hardware mesh that I can wire in place in the front.  Those pieces vary in how tall they are.

As for access to give feed and change water...I have an opening at the top and along the side.  I clip that in a couple of places to keep it closed between times.

I'm afraid my bantams can get into just about anywhere these birds can.  And a couple of those bantams are determined to be a bit higher in the pecking order.  

At least chickens seem to gravitate toward the dish they are familiar with when I give feed.  My goats will all try to mob the same bowl even when there are others available.

I really do need to give more thought to what I'm doing with the roosters.  Of the 12 that were marked as pullets - banded, paint etc.- 7 are showing signs of being cockerels.  The bantams were straight run I've ended up with 2 pullets and 1 possible cockerel. I did buy one cockerel intentionally.  That one is purebred Welsummer.

Of course at the moment he seems to be the most docile of all of them.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 7, 2016)

Today I called and got someone to trade work days with me.  Of course when my mother saw my car still here I had to field a call about why.

That goat I mentioned in another thread is still needing care.  I check on her every hour or so to be sure she has fresh water and to give her some feed.  She doesn't drink the electrolytes I have.  Doesn't have any interest in the minerals.  I've been giving her probiotics.  

On the plus side, her bowel movements are normal and I see her chewing her cud.  She seemed stronger this morning and has had her head up every time I've gone to check on her.  So, hopefully....

I'm trying to make this a productive day anyway.  I have some milk on the stove heating for an easy type of cheese.  I also have some cream warming up to make butter.  On the cream into butter I'll end up with about a pound of butter at the end of the process.  Maybe I'll make some muffins and have some of the butter fresh.  I'll leave about a half-cup of the butter out and freeze the rest.

As usual there is cleaning to do and gardening as well as yard work.

At least now I might make some progress on the cleaning.  It is hard to get much done for long when chicks are in an inside brooder.  As of last night they are out in the hen house.  And most likely to stay out there.

I need to go check on the doe again.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, that doe was out with the rest of the herd today.  She's moving a little slow, and stumbles a little easier than she should.  But when she rests she is intentionally laying down instead of falling and staying put for a while.

I am so glad she is doing better.

I let the youngest chicks interact with the other birds today.  

At present the most dominant of the cockerels seems to think the chicks are okay in the hen house but not to be in the run.  That cockerel even broke up a squabble between two of the birds.  To bad he's one of the birds I don't plan to keep.

As for adjusting the smallest chicks area...now I'm thinking adjust the side instead of the front like I had thought.  Those chicks were going between the wire sides and the steps.  So, I'll just take advantage of that and give them an access point that way.

For now, I need to close the door to the hen house.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 12, 2016)

For today I've got the chicks space set up like this... 

The board keeps the wire lifted so that the chicks can go under if they wish.  Obviously they can go in and out through the side too.  

Since I have to work tomorrow and can't keep an eye on how they are behaving I will have to close up the side.  Like I did last night.  For the day I don't know if I will leave an opening under the wire or not.  Most likely I will since everything has been going so well.

While I was out getting a few pictures I just happened to catch this one.



 

That cat seems to really like watching the chickens.  She seems to think she might be able to catch one of the bantams.  But she sure watches the others. 

If I'm seeing right, 7 of the suspected cockerels are in the picture.  The small gray colored bird is most likely a pullet.  The most dominant personality is standing by himself a bit.  But it does make a nice profile shot.  The birds didn't react like they thought there was a threat from the cat.  So most likely he was just being watchful.

Here's another picture of him.  Sometimes he will sit still for a moment.

 

Until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 24, 2016)

Has it only been 12 days since my last post?  Right now it seems like forever because so much has been going on.

And yet, it has all been routine and rather mundane stuff.

I do wish the road construction was finished though.  I'm tired of the noise of the big machines.  I'm tired of the dogs barking when the drivers of those machines come park along the driveway and come get them in the mornings.  I'm even more tired of having to add half an hour or more to my travel times during the day.

I won't be picking blackberries this year either.  The construction machines have been parking on some of the plants and running over others.  I'm sure at least some of those berries are being eaten too.  Around here blackberry brambles grow wild and are so prolific that they end up being pulled as weeds.  The ones I often pick from are in the utility right of way so it was just a temporary thing anyway.  But, I will miss being able to pick them all the same.

Perhaps, I can find some healthy roots and transplant some.  If they are along the garden inside the fence then I can have a little more say in their being allowed to stay.  They might be easier to pick that way too.  But, downside is that weeding the garden would be a somewhat more prickly job.

I've got so many ideas of what I would like to do but I have to take care of the bills first.  And then some things to take care of for the animals.  Changes to my garden are not a priority, especially since so little is actually growing out there.   My strawberries are flourishing but everything else is having trouble.  

My oldest pullets are 13 weeks old now.  I wonder when they will start laying.  One is starting to get some growth and color to her wattles and comb so maybe soon....

For now, I need to get back to my cleaning and stuff.

So, until next time....


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 24, 2016)

ldawntaylor said:


> Around here blackberry brambles grow wild and are so prolific that they end up being pulled as weeds...  Perhaps, I can find some healthy roots and transplant some.



Even being driven over and squished, like you said, they are like a weed and they WILL come back... probably stronger than before  If you want to keep them contained, dig a hole a bury a metal bucket, fill it with dirt and plant them in the bucket. That will constrain them and keep the roots from spreading. If you leave the top 3" of bucket exposed, it will give you an edge to weed whack against as well.   If you want a larger blackberry garden, maybe find an old livestock watering tank and bury it.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 24, 2016)

I was thinking more along the  lines of training the vines to grow up the fence itself and then treating any others that grow as weeds.  I use the square foot concept in my garden anyway.  Especially since weeds is about all that will grow in the clay/shale combination I have ... and little to no top soil.  I've been working for about three years now improving the soil with my compost bin contents and peat moss to keep things from being too compact.

My garden would be in better shape but I keep getting hurt.  One leg got kicked by a goat and must have sustained a hairline fracture - over six weeks of hobbling around over that one.  A few months later I got bit by my large dog ...  no, I don't have that dog any more.  Then when I finally was able to get around easily from that I got burned badly on both legs.  I can still feel the changes in the weather from all those scars.  Plus it was next to impossible to use a spade when I couldn't even keep myself upright easily.  Plus, with that burn/scars being too hot last summer was even more miserable than usual.

I have a lot of catching up to do out there since I am only now feeling back to normal.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 6, 2016)

In my "garden" my tomato plants are alive and growing.  But, they are so small.  I would be really surprised if they produce any tomatoes at all.  Mom didn't ask me to start them until March - and I didn't think of it myself.  They should have been started in January I guess.

That situation is making the gift of tomatoes from a neighbor all the more enjoyable.  Just about the only tomatoes I like are homegrown.  The greenhouse ones just don't taste right to me.  This time the neighbor brought some zucchini bread as well.  Sometimes she brings squash or cucumbers.  It's all so good.

Maybe next year I will get my starts going early enough and get the plants in early enough so that the weeds won't overwhelm them as badly.  For now I am going to try a couple of tomato plants in my window box.  I let my home reach about 85 degrees during the day so it should be warm enough for them.  

I do wish my weed eater was more useful around here.  It is designed for a "postage stamp" yard.  While mine really isn't bigger the grass in it is mostly found in hay rather than yards so it is rather tough compared to the lawn grasses.  I've been working for nearly an hour in the yard and yet when I look out of the window I can't even see where I've been working.  Another downside is that I can only work for about 20 minutes and then the battery has to be recharged.

IF I can just maintain what I have already done then maybe I can add a bit more each week until I finally can trim the whole yard that way.  My mower isn't working so my options (thanks to my budget situation) is let the yard go or cut with the weed eater.  I have to at least maintain by the fence otherwise the electric fencing won't work since the grass gets too tall and thick.  No, I can't let any of the goats or chickens into the yard.  With my dog's play drive they wouldn't last very long.  And she doesn't tolerate being with other dogs so moving her for a day isn't an option either.

Oh well, make it through this summer and then when the yard work supplies go on sale maybe I can upgrade.

For now I need to get back to yard work and such.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 23, 2016)

It has been nearly two and a half weeks.  The yard work situation is no better, work has been more stressful than usual, loss of neighbors and familiar faces, a goat died... I know better than to ask what else can go wrong.  But, right now I am in a difficult season of life.

There are some positive things.  My cat has started putting in a regular appearance in spite of my mom's cat.  I've actually found someone who may be interested in buying my excess roosters - for their freezer.  But, that is better than a lot of the alternatives.  Simple things but they make a difference.

Right now it is daylight and I am wide awake - so I guess I need to get started on what I planned to do today.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, my planned activities did not happen.  For some reason I was so exhausted I could not function.  I don't even have my laundry finished and that is unusual for my first day off.  We did have a rain storm come through so maybe I can blame my lethargy on that....  Anyway, I did get a little bit of cross-stitch done.  But, even working on that I found myself nodding off.  At least I didn't prick my finger and bleed on the fabric which does happen on occasion.  Dosing off while in the middle of a project like that can prove painful at times.


For the moment though I am going to take some sprouted seeds to the chickens.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jul 24, 2016)

I did want to share one thing now that I have the pictures loaded.  When the last bad storm came through a tree was knocked down and landed on my pasture fence and yard fence.  I was blessed in that I had left the power to the fence off that morning.  Also that the tree landed on a fence post rather than on the wire.

The tree is removed now.  But, I got pictures first.  Here is one of them.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, my lawn got mowed.  Not the way I thought but I'm certainly not complaining.  My dad made some changes to the electric fence for my yard.  There is now a drive through gate.  He drove his riding mower into the yard and mowed it that way.  It looks so much better.

Now to just catch up on some other stuff around here.  Oh, I know, it is a never ending process.  But with that one change the rest seems more like it can be accomplished too.

As far as the construction goes - after having to redo some of their work - they should be finished in a few days.  They were repainting the lines on the road yesterday...just a couple of miles left.

For now, I need to get back to trimming under the electric fence.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Dec 21, 2016)

There have been so many changes I don't even know where to begin. 

Perhaps the most significant is that I lost my  buck.  I had dewormed him and he had been down for a while from that (around Thanksgiving).  He got well enough to go browse with the others and seemed to be better every day.  A little over a week later he was down again.  He was having a lot of trouble breathing the last day or two.  From that and the weather I suspect pneumonia.

Anyway, I can't replace him and had been contemplating some changes anyway.  Unless one of the kids to be born in a few weeks proves exceptional it looks like I will be keeping only my adult wether and one doe.

I do want to keep at least one that is able to be milked I just doubt I will be maintaining a herd anymore.  It is hard to let go of a dream but I think it is best.  Those goats are proving to be a very expensive hobby. Perhaps with just a couple of goats I can get back to caring for them properly in spite of crazy work schedules and such.

With just one doe I will be looking into artificial insemination and possibilities like that.  I would like to keep having goats milk I'm just not sure of the logistics right now.

I have stuff to do and so I will come back to the update after a while (later tonight I hope).  So, until next time....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry for your loss  

Sometimes it is good to wait for another season to get back to what you love. I'm sure it will be difficult for you


----------



## TAH (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry about your buck.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank-you.

It is never easy to let go of a dream.  But putting that dream of a goat herd on hold is easier than loosing one or two at a time and knowing it was probably preventable.  If I had just been paying proper attention.

In other areas, my chickens are doing well.  With choosing the Welsummer breed I am getting eggs in spite of the cooler weather.  In fact, I've been managing to sell a dozen eggs a week plus have plenty for my own use.  In my flock of eleven birds I only have eight that might lay eggs, of those only 5 are laying right now. I have a picture of the eggs I'm getting and for color the picture doesn't even do them justice.

I find myself wondering if adding a few turkeys is an option.  It is interesting to me that I don't seem to get as attached to the birds as I do to the goats.  I'm even thinking of the possibility of raising a turkey or two for holidays this next year.

In other news, that construction job has been finished although the workers did have to tear out and re-do their work.

The other big change for me is that I've had to let my regular internet go.  Now, I have to be careful how much data I use so that I don't get overage charges.  That essentially means that posts will be fewer than they were and there won't be as many pictures that I share.  Although, I do want to share the one of those eggs and my Welsummer cockerel.  He is a really pretty bird.

For now it is getting late and I work tomorrow.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jan 26, 2017)

Has it really been a month?  I guess so since my last post was on Dec. 21st, 2016.

Well I promised pictures so here is one of the dozens of eggs I have in my fridge.  I get 4 or 5 eggs most days so they add up fast.



 

Some of the eggs are scratched from when another bird goes in to the nest box to lay an egg.  The only egg from the one sold as a Red Sex Link is in the far left lower corner.  There are 7 eggs from the Welsummer pullets.  There are two eggs that are the same color as the carton from the Ameracuna.  And there are two bantam eggs. OEGB pullet and either the 15 week old hatchling's egg or the bantam Cornish is laying (her comb is rather dull for that though). 

I still say the photo doesn't do them justice for color.

There was another addition to my herd on the 19th of this month.


 

Isn't she adorable?  Where did those spots come from anyway?  I would have thought solid colors or Togg markings would look more like the later arrivals do.

About 48 hours later these two doelings arrived.



 

And of course the promised picture of my Welsummer cockerel.



 

His comb has a few more scars now from his skirmishes with the bantam rooster.  Anyone or anything unexpected and the bantam is out with a challenge while this bird is leading the charge to the hen house.  

I have been blessed with this fall's hatchling being a pullet.  Another pretty bird...I'm not entirely sure her sire is the bantam rooster.  It looks almost like maybe the black Australorp I had for a while was her sire.  The timing is about right too.



 

Anyway, I better close for now.

I hope you enjoy the pictures.  Until next time....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2017)

Grats on the little goats. They look adorable! Nice to have fresh eggs


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2017)

Looking good! Are you planning on keeping any of the kids? 

I love welsummers. They are such nice birds. The eggs are a bonus too


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 26, 2017)

I loved all of those pictures.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 26, 2017)

@ldawntaylor Interesting that the Welsummers' eggs aren't more colorfast. I don't think I've seen "egg wash" scratched off from any of my girls. But then the darkest I get are from Black Australorps and they are a bit lighter in color than your Sex Link's egg. 

I've got 2 Welsummers in my spring order of 7 pullets. I like to get a variety of egg colors because:
1) they are more interesting
2) I have some chance of knowing who is laying

What is the known half of that last pullet? Doesn't seem to have a BA shape to her. In fact if you hadn't said it was a pullet I would have guessed cockerel based on the coloring.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess I will know for sure about that bird one day.  I am just guessing based on the fact that this past spring and summer by 15 weeks all the males were very obvious to me.  The only ones I had questions about proved to be female.

I guess I don't quite know what you mean by color wash.  My Welsummer pullets each have a distinct pattern of egg that they lay, and what you are referring to may just be eggs from different birds.

At least one of the eggs in that picture was scratched deeply enough to reach the base white color.  I guess it was the first one laid and got scratched by one or more of the other four that decided to lay their eggs in that box.

Yesterday the vet came out to my place.  I know a lot of people do the disbudding themselves but prefer to pay the vet as I am very accident prone around heat sources.

She said the kids are in good shape.  She also took care of all the rabies vaccinations for the dogs and cats.

My currant challenge is what to do about the shingles that have come off the roof.  I don't own the place and my parents are out of the country.  I  guess the first step is trying to call them.  Also, try to find out if repairs are covered by insurance.

I'm sure glad it hasn't rained much in the last few days.

It looks like tomorrow will be a busy day.  So until next time....


----------



## Bruce (Feb 1, 2017)

Hens that lay brown add the color to the white egg shell just before it is laid which is why I called it a "wash". I imagine it is possible to scratch it (or even rub it) off just after the egg is laid, maybe it doesn't totally dry immediately.

Oooh, missing shingles doesn't sound good at all!!!! Missing as in rain (even if it has to be a heavy rain) can get through? If so something needs to be done before ASAP. If they are all in one area you can tie a tarp over the area and anchor it to the ground. You surely don't want any water coming through the roof. It will soak into wood and insulation and cause rot even months or years in the future.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 14, 2018)

Wow, it has been a while since I updated.  Got my internet problem solved, more or less.  Maybe now I can get caught up on my email and stuff.

On the roof, I ended up getting a new metal roof.  There is about 3 inches of insulation so it has to be raining pretty hard for me to even hear it.  Cell service is still okay.  My windows are big enough and my place is narrow enough that the metal roof doesn't interfere with reception.

At present I have 3 goats - all female.  And 11 chickens.  I will be getting some turkeys in a few weeks.  They've been ordered so just a matter of waiting for hatching and shipping.

One of my goats took about a year off from lactating and last year - without being bred - started to give milk again.  Something I had not expected....

I have four dogs right now.  I have to get a picture of the new one.  I hadn't realized how much I missed having an inside dog until I got her.  

For now though, I need to close.

So, until next time....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> One of my goats took about a year off from lactating and last year - without being bred - started to give milk again. Something I had not expected....


I didn't know that could happen. I'd be happy to have a dairy goat if it weren't for the need to breed them and deal with the male offspring. Don't know how easy it would be to find "pet homes" for them and DD1 couldn't deal with them going for food.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 17, 2018)

Back again,

I don't remember the term for this.  It does happen occasionally.  

Dealing with the bucklings was one of the hardest things to get used to.  It didn't help that my mom kept wanting me to name them.  If I didn't she would give them names anyway.

At this point I don't know if I will be getting more goats or not.

For now though, I need to get ready for work.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 17, 2018)

Here is my new addition.  She is almost 18 months old.

My day starts early tomorrow.  So, until next time....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 18, 2018)

I’ve read your journal. I look forward to following along. I’m a softie for the Togg markings, especially that face splash. My Sparkle has that facial marking too!  Your new house dog is very cute. What’s her name?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 18, 2018)

Her name is Smores. She is having to learn to slow down a little in dealing with the cats and goats.  She still tries to do everything at a run.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 27, 2018)

I know I mentioned a few days ago that I was going to get turkeys.  Well, that fell through.  Maybe next year.

What I did get is more chickens.  All four are supposed to be pullets.  For now I don't want to bother them with taking pictures.  They seem to be eating and drinking okay.

For now here is one picture I did get.






For now, I really need to get some yard work done.  

So, until next time....


----------



## TAH (Apr 27, 2018)

Super cute!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 27, 2018)

Yep, look like chicks!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 29, 2018)

With the new chicks my inside cat is driving me nuts!  

She won't quit licking me.  She only gets that way when there are babies around so I guess she is just feeling a bit maternal.  

My new chicks were already a few days old when I got them.  That or their wing tip feathers have come in fast!  So, while I don't have issues with them knowing what food and water is... I am having to transition to the feed I use.  A normal enough situation, and so, not really a problem.

I'm still a bit disappointed about not getting the turkeys I was looking forward to.  I do have a friend that raises turkeys.  Maybe I can get a few poults from her.  They aren't the type I was wanting but they would provide experience....  Just a notion I am considering.  I don't know why, but I really like the Bourbon Reds and the Ocellated.  Maybe, someday.

I hope it isn't raining on my days off.  I really need to get going on mowing and other yard/garden stuff.

For now though goats and chickens need fed so, until next time....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 29, 2018)

I like the look of the Bourbon Reds too! I’d hoped to add some this year but it looks like I’ll be waiting another year. Gotta get the chickens we have situated better first.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 29, 2018)

It occurred to me that I had not taken pictures of my Wyandottes as adults.  So, here is one I took this morning.



 

I will have to keep trying for a better picture.

Any ideas on how to discourage this guy from digging under the fences (pictures below)?  I wouldn't mind except for the highway being so close and the neighbors might object.  



 



 

When he does get out he always comes back, and he stays close enough that he hears me call him.

I think maybe he has seen my parents and their vehicles so often that he views their home as part of his/my territory.  Thankfully they are my closest neighbors.  

Anyway, ideas would be appreciated.

Until next time....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 29, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> My new chicks were already a few days old when I got them. That or their wing tip feathers have come in fast!


They DO come in fast. My new girls are 6 days old and all have wing feathers. I think they started showing up at 3 days old.



ldawntaylor said:


> Any ideas on how to discourage this guy from digging under the fences (pictures below)? I wouldn't mind except for the highway being so close and the neighbors might object.


Skirt out some fencing a couple of inches under ground and at least 18" wide, wider can't hurt, next to the fence. The dog won't be able to dig through the buried fence. This is what people do on the outside of a fence to keep predators out.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion.  Around here one statement is that our gardens and such grow bumper crops of rocks.  The places he has dug out are usually between some pretty large ones.

Just getting the fence posts deep enough was a huge challenge.  I can't begin to imagine the work and time needed for something like that.

But, maybe some variation... certainly food for thought.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Apr 30, 2018)

When I am outside I get this as a reminder of why my allergies get so bad.




 

That "cloud" on the horizon is pollen from the trees.  It had settled a good bit from earlier in the morning.

It does make for a pretty picture though.

Until next time....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Hot wire around the bottom on the inside about 2 inches off the ground??


----------



## Bruce (May 1, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> Around here one statement is that our gardens and such grow bumper crops of rocks.


Just like here! I can't dig a hole anywhere without hitting rocks. You can lay fencing on the ground, attach it to the bottom of the fence. The grass will grow up through it. 

Hot wire 2" up would be hard to keep the grass off, you can go a couple inches higher and the dog would still get tagged trying to dig under.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 2, 2018)

I like the electric idea but I need to get the charger replaced for my yard first. 

I was trimming under my yard fence today.  It took over four hours.  That included time to recharge the battery.  My weed eater is meant for a postage stamp city yard....  The area for the dog takes me almost fifteen minutes to walk the perimeter.  I mean Rusty's area, not my yard.

For now I need to go take care of the chickens and goats.

So, until next time....


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

My cordless is similar. Get MAYBE 20 minutes then it needs a couple of hours to recharge. I bought a gas Stihl. Runs about 45 minutes before refueling. It also has 2 "strings" rather than the one on the electric. And it is a heavier "string" so thicker weeds are whacked rather than them whacking the string.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 3, 2018)

I suppose I could learn to use my dad's brush saw in spite of it being almost as tall as I am.  He doesn't have time for that kind of stuff as he has his own yard to maintain.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 3, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Just like here! I can't dig a hole anywhere without hitting rocks. You can lay fencing on the ground, attach it to the bottom of the fence. The grass will grow up through it.




I will be trying this approach.  With some of it I will have to cut grass/weeds before placing the fence.   One big plus, I can manage this on my own rather than having to coordinate schedules with someone else.


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

The grass will lock the fencing down as it grows. Soon you will be able to just mow over it.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 3, 2018)

I've done so much catching up on posts that I am getting mixed up on what was written years ago and just a day or two ago.  That's what happens when I try to catch up on about two years of journal entries and such.

Some memories were brought to mind that I thought I would share.

My first we encounter with chiggers for one.  Being only five, and having lived in Wisconsin until that time...how was I to know sitting under that shade tree near Lake of the Ozarks wasn't a good idea.

I was hot and the shade looked like a nice place to play.

When I woke up the next morning I had so many bites people thought I had chicken pox.

I haven't made that mistake since!

Another that comes to mind.... My birth father was a school teacher in a one room school - all eight grades.  In the early spring he would take the students along with Mom, my brother and I to see a syrup farm.  I'm not sure about the actual name, but we would get to see the process of collecting sap and then cooking it down.  

We didn't see the whole process of course just enough to see how it was done.

One year he got several gallons of the sap.  He didn't have time to process it right away so he put it in the freezer.

When he was ready to deal with it he started thawing it out.  I remember him tasting the liquid that melted first and saying it tasted like water.

He decided to drain off the first half, or maybe it was a third, then cook down the rest.

We had maple syrup for quite a while after that.


----------



## Bruce (May 4, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> When he was ready to deal with it he started thawing it out. I remember him tasting the liquid that melted first and saying it tasted like water.


They are selling "Maple Water" now! Right, sap right out of the tree, no boiling. As expensive as Maple Syrup is, I bet "Maple Water" costs more per gallon and requires no processing.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 7, 2018)

Life has taken on some challenging twists lately.  First off, I got a jury summons a few days ago.  So I may not get much done at all on this set of days off.  I hope I can get my lawn mowed tomorrow, and maintain the weed-eating I got done last time.

For jury duty the details vary from place to place I'm sure.  For this area I'm looking at about 3 months, with  potential court dates each week.  Every time, if it is a scheduled work day there is uncertainty for my co-workers on wither or not my shift will need covered.

Add to that a co-worker that is involved in a custody case...and that adds to the stress at work.

That same co-worker is dealing with some health issues that may result in her needing to be off work soon and for some weeks.  I just hope and pray this isn't as bad as she fears.

I work in a small department with only 8 co-workers including my supervisor.  Because of the job itself four positions must be covered daily between the 9 of us, as well as one position that makes things a lot easier.  And some unwilling/unable to add a shift to their work load.  We are allowed to have another person with on call status, but our last hired for that quit a few weeks ago and hasn't been replaced.

Some days I really wish I didn't have to work full-time.  But then I think everyone who does work feels that way sometimes.

For now, I need to get ready for work.

So until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 8, 2018)

Today is one of those inside then outside days.

I am trying to get as much done as I can today done since I have jury duty tomorrow.  That might just be a few hours and it might be all day.

For now I am going to move laundry along and then work on that lawn.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 8, 2018)

Well, mowing had to be postponed.  I forgot to get gas.  I hope I remember to get some on my home tomorrow.

I may have to open the drive through gate and get my dad mow this time around.

On the other stuff, laundry is almost finished.  I have gotten some of the weed eating done.

I also have a project that I am about ready to share details about, I want to take a few pictures first.

On to the next step.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 9, 2018)

I am very pleased.  Today was just orientation so I was home about 11.  Because of that I was able to get my lawn mowed today.

What I am so happy about is that I got the lawn mowed in about an hour and a half.  Until today I haven't been able to accomplish that without a break.

The first few years my yard was weed eater only because it was so sparse.  Then one thing after another kept me from being able to do the job so easily.

So this gives me a really good feeling.

Now that I've rested a bit I need to get some other stuff done.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 11, 2018)

It will be time to go to work soon.  But, before I do I want to share pictures of my project supplies.

Any guesses on what I am making?




 


 

Anyway, until next time....


----------



## Bruce (May 11, 2018)

Um, lids for brooders?


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 11, 2018)

Certainly a future possibility.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 15, 2018)

Moving day for the chicks.  Opinions on the set up?

They have a space out of the wind in an area the rain doesn't normally reach.

In a little bit I will get them some food then get some lunch.



 

I have some happy chicks today.

Until next time....


----------



## Bruce (May 15, 2018)

Looks good, do you have a plan for letting them get out with the older birds? Mine are locked in their brooder area in the coop at night but during the day get to go out in the barn alley run. I put in a chicken wire "fence" to keep them separate but they found a low spot and some were crossing over. Of course they couldn't always find their way back. But I noticed the older girls don't give them a care at all, just treat them like the similar sized wild birds that come in to steal chicken food. Meaning, they mostly don't even seem to notice them and none have bothered them at all. So now the "fence" has a big gap the 3 week old girls can easily find and they come and go as they please all day.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 15, 2018)

I am giving this set up a few days.  Then I will try letting them out with the others.

So far all my birds are rather easy going.  And this approach ends up only taking a couple of weeks before the small pen is no longer needed.

Then it will be either turned into individual chicken panels again or become a chicken tractor.


----------



## Latestarter (May 15, 2018)

IMHO, adding new birds, especially younger ones, goes a lot easier the more space there is for them to run around in. I sincerely believe that most integration issues (aside from roosters and their specific issues) are caused by inadequate space for all the birds when together. That, from my very limited experience...   Looks good to me!


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 15, 2018)

It was a fairly inexpensive project too.  As well as being light enough to move by myself.

For lack of a better term I've been calling them chicken panels.  Each one is a rectangle that is 4 foot by 2 foot.  The material is 1 inch pvc pipe covered in hardware cloth.

These won't stand up to the goats very well.  Or if Rusty decides he wants in.  But to protect from other birds it works fine.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 19, 2018)

My Smores is a very industrious dog. 




 

At least she is behaving herself tonight.


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 20, 2018)

That big bone Smores had last night is now about half the size it was....

I sure gave my cat and dog a scare a few nights ago.

Near as I can tell I was sleepwalking again.  When I woke I was standing and in the process of moving Smores from the bed to the floor.  I have no idea what prompted that.

A few nights later I woke up to find Smores nudging one arm and licking me and the cat nudging my other arm and yowling every few seconds.

They must have been waking me up from another episode.

On another note all is well in the henhouse.  Yesterday I got 8 eggs.  One bantam didn't lay an egg and I only have 8 adult hens.  So one laid two eggs.  Since I only have two adult Wyandottes and got three of their eggs it must be one of those two birds.

Sometime today or tomorrow I plan to figure out a way for the chicks to get in and out of their small pen to interact with the big birds.  If the bantams cause too much trouble I will have to close things up for another week.

This process has worked in the past so there is a good chance it will work again.

For the moment though breakfast is my next goal, an egg or two from yesterday perhaps.

So, until next time....


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 20, 2018)

Here is a picture I had to share.


 
Rusty really likes this pipe.  When he is inside it is hard for him to turn around so he usually just backs up.  

Recently, he was in the milk room and wanted to follow me out the door.

I guess the habit of backing up is so strong he backed up that time too.  It kind of reminds me of how a horse backs up.


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> When I woke I was standing and in the process of moving Smores from the bed to the floor. I have no idea what prompted that.


It is obvious, she was hogging the blanket!


----------



## ldawntaylor (May 21, 2018)

Bruce said:


> It is obvious, she was hogging the blanket!



It wouldn't be the first time she tried to do that....


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 6, 2018)

Where has the time gone?  Four months and I can't remember a lot of it.  As I read the posts here and at BYC that fills some of the blanks.

Some of that "I can't remember" stuff has to do with just doing routine things.  And those activities just making one day blend into the next in looking back.

Unfortunately another part of having these memory problems has to do with anemia almost being the death of me.  At least the doctors tell me I was very close to becoming comatose.  

As those reading this might remember I live alone, so there is a good chance I wouldn't have been found in time.

But, I did get a blood transfusion in time.  So dying goes back to the catagory of "might have been"  rather than the post in May being the last.

I suspect everyone knows the kinds of things that happen when living creatures are neglected. I lost a few of my birds.  My lactating doe got mastitis.  Among other things.  Along with so much accumulated dust and debris needing cleaned.

As it is I need to get back to fixing what I can of the consequences.  Example, clean my goat shed, clean my henhouse, clean my house....  No, I won't overdo it.  But, I need to get some of it done.  Somehow, getting some of my cleaning done helps boost my energy so that I can do a bit more tomorrow.

So until next time....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow! Hope you stay on the upswing and recover.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 6, 2018)

ldawntaylor said:


> Unfortunately another part of having these memory problems has to do with anemia almost being the death of me. At least the doctors tell me I was very close to becoming comatose.
> 
> As those reading this might remember I live alone, so there is a good chance I wouldn't have been found in time.




Wow, sure glad you got to the doctor in time! Did you have any symptoms that you now recognize so it won't happen again?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Oct 6, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Wow, sure glad you got to the doctor in time! Did you have any symptoms that you now recognize so it won't happen again?



Yes, I will be able to recognize the symptoms.  I have to be really vigilant right now since my body doesn't have the reserves of iron that it should.  They should build back up, I just have to be careful until then.


----------

